# 07/08 AEW: Fyter Fest Part 2 Discussion Thread



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

There are storyline stuff in this week’s BTE for those that don’t normally watch

From 18:50 / can skip the rest


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

They would have been better of classifying this Wednesday's episode as a normal episode rather than a fyter fest special as the card looks far more like what you expect on a normal episode than a ppv or special dynamite episode and nxt probably wouldn't have felt the need to match aew with a special episode for this week that has a far stronger main event than what aew has to offer.

Same goes for announcing the following week being yet another special because of them having to re-arrange the mox and cage match and I'm sure nxt will once again try to match that


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dizzie said:


> They would have been better of classifying this Wednesday's episode as a normal episode rather than a fyter fest special as the card looks far more like what you expect on a normal episode than a ppv or special dynamite episode and nxt probably wouldn't have felt the need to match aew with a special episode for this week that has a far stronger main event than what aew has to offer.
> 
> Same goes for announcing the following week being yet another special because of them having to re-arrange the mox and cage match and I'm sure nxt will once again try to match that


FyterFest should've been a one week 3 hour special. Do the title matches, Cassidy vs Jericho, and the 8 man tag. Because even with the Moxley match this card would've been a fall off.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Losing the world title match hit them hard (and even that's not an especially exciting storyline tbh) because this card looks a lot weaker than last week's and it's hard to see it being the better night. But I'm at least interested in the 8 man and Jericho/OC


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah this one had the same problem that some UFC cards have were the main and co-main are good but the rest is just thrown together. But maybe they kill it inring


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Which segments can you see gaining viewers? I’m thinking MAYBE the end of the eight-man?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lance Archer
The Dark Order
FTR & The Young Bucks
Chris Jericho

The winners from the matches in the OP.

Any idea on who the Nyla Rose mystery opponent is? I don't know if there are leaks and I won't be reading them, so I hope it's someone like Bea, who looked to be starting a feud with Nyla Rose before COVID - I can't see it being someone who they haven't signed or who isn't on the roster as of yet.

Taz/Cage again interest me though, because Taz has been gold in his role.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lance Archer will beat Joey Janela in a match where Janela gets too much offence in.

The Dark Order will not die and will beat SCU after some disagreement between SCU or something fucking stupid. People will immediately forget it after watching.

FTR & The Bucks will beat Lucha Bros and Bed, Breakfast & Beyond in a chaotic match that doesn’t make much sense except when FTR try, but it will make less sense because suddenly rules will matter. I wonder if that will become their actual gimmick? Awkward stare between teams at the end.

Taz cuts a promo on Moxley where he calls him a pussy, which will bury Cage next week when Mox does show up and beat him.

Nyla Rose will squash some woman that AEW fans will demand be signed, because she’s sooooo good. She’ll probably get too much in.

Chris Jericho will beat Orange Cassidy after Cassidy gets too much in.

This is without reading the spoilers, by the way. God, I hope I am wrong.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Nyla v???? - 










Not sure who this is. Hopefully a debut or a returning superstar. Don't think it's Tessa even if she's coming, which I'm one of the ones that think they should try and get her. Don't think it'll be Abadon as they pulled that switch the other week, nor do I think it's Bea Priestly. I'll go with a returning Riho, the first two matches between them were very good and Riho has been teasing her return on twitter 

Bucks and FTR v Butcher/Blade/Lucha Bros - should be a good match. I can't wait to see the Lucha Bros again, it's felt like forever. Hopefully Lucha bros can win to set them up for a title shot, plus Bucks and FTR don't need to win, you can have them cost the other the match to protect them. 

Archer/Janela - Archer in 2-4 min squash. 

Dark Order v SCU - Will go with SCU after Colt costs Brodie the win. 

Omega/Page v Private Party - This will go exactly the same way as their title defences against Dustin/QT, Havok/Sabian and best friend, it'll be a competitive 15-20 match with Onega/Page winning. Anything else will be a surprise. 

OC/Jericho - I'm more excited for this than I perhaps should be. OC will look strong but I can't see anything other than Jericho winning to keep his momentum going for whatever he gas planned with Tyson. 


Doesn't look as strong as night 1. Personally I would've replaced Mox/Cage with something else rather than a predictable tag team title defence. What I would've done is. 

Omega/Page v Bucks - start the show hot with this revolution rematch, this would've been a suitable replacement for Mox/Cage and would've drawn more people to watch given how highly rated their first match was. 

Nyla v??? 

FTR v Lucha Bros - Would've been a great match. Would've preferred thus over the 8 man tag match. 

Archer v Janela - After the match Archer challenges Cody for FFTF next week. 

Dark Order v SCU

Jericho v OC

That would've been a much better card. Looking at this week's card you'd be forgiven for thinking this was just a regular Dynamite instead of a special. Hopefully this show delivers.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Won’t be as strong as Night 1 but looking forward to it. Archer is gonna kill Janela and the 8 man tag should be out of control. Looking forward to OC vs Jericho as well. Don’t care for the Dark Order stuff. Omega and Page vs PP should be okay. Sucks that Mox vs Cage was postponed but it could end up main eventing a strong Fight for the Fallen card. We’ll see what matches they book.



Erik. said:


> Lance Archer
> The Dark Order
> FTR & The Young Bucks
> Chris Jericho
> ...


I’m hoping for Ivalisse to be the mystery opponent for Nyla, even though that has almost no chance of happening. If not her then maybe Bea was able to make it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh, and Pomegranates beat Piss Party in a white noise tag team clusterfuck.

When it comes to Nyla’s opponent, I don’t expect much. Nor would that be good booking. The segment is about Nyla. If you bring in someone with a name, they have to win. What a waste of time. Nyla will wrestle a nobody and smarks will be disappointed.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Losing the world title match really hurt the show. Every match except for Jericho vs. OC feels like it's something you could see any week on Dynamite. But, on to the predictions.

Omega & Hangman vs. Private Party should be a fun little athletic match and another successful defense for the champions. They're holding those things at least until All Out.

Archer vs. Janela should be as close to a squash as possible. Keep it short, let Janela get some offense in, and then let Archer put him down for a decisive win.

Can't say I'm the at interested in the Dark Order vs. SCU match though I do appreciate the little story of Colt fighting with DO against SCU when he debuted months ago fighting with SCU against DO.

Not expecting much from the Nyla match. Probably a squash if I had to guess because God, she's really the only real challenger right now.

The 8 man tag should be your typical junk food match full of crazy spots and I'm here for it. Though I'm ready for the "can they coexist?" part of this story with the Bucks and FTR to end. If Bucks and FTR win, I could see them both challenging Omega & Hangman at All Out. If the heels win, I got the Lucha Bros challenging Omega & Hangman at All Out.

I don't know what quite to expect Jericho vs. OC, but I'm expecting something fun with a Jericho win with OC looking good in defeat.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Bucks and FTR v Butcher/Blade/Lucha Bros - I hope Blade/Butcher get the pin on the Bucks after FTR mix up/heat, it makes things interesting for all teams leaving all looking strong for future confrontation/s

Archer/Janela - This simply needs to be a one sided devastating squash

Dark Order v SCU - I hope SCU, dont like Dark Order gimmick

Omega/Page v Private Party - Try again to get Kenny Omega  they need to win and stay strong, the tag team scene is really good, thumbs up

OC/Jericho - Jericho needs to win this quickly for the sake of wrestling and how people particuarly those who have stepped away from Wrestling view AEW now and moving forwards. Jericho has faced up and contested impressed matches with Jushin Liger and Ultimo Dragon now he`s facing some guy who was in Chikara. Jericho has wrestled -Michaels, Goldberg, Hogan, Rock, Austin, Triple-H, Angle, Omega in impressive wrestling matches, as the biggest name this company has trying to turn this into comedy has not only NXT trouncing it as a regular but lose fans for good. Sorry to OC fans but I agree with JC on this

Nyla v Abadon or an Evil Anna Jay would be choices from current roster


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Nyla v Mel?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it would make sense for Nyla's opponent to be Big Swole. Although, I don't see why they would make a mystery of it LOL. I guess Nyla would be in the ring talking some shit and then Swole interrupts her? Nyla wins after some Britt Baker shenanigans?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280616907289366529


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280616907289366529


What will send shockwaves in the wrestling world? Hmmmm


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> What will send shockwaves in the wrestling world? Hmmmm


Interim champions


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I dunno but I'm interested hopefully it isn't moxley is positive for corona and having to vacate the title.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280616907289366529


Guarantee it's a let down.



Chan Hung said:


> What will send shockwaves in the wrestling world? Hmmmm


We asked, they listened.






Shockwave The Robot is the newest member of Team Taz.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Guarantee it's a let down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd prefer the shockmaster

Have him break through a wall and announce him as the real exalted one LMFAO.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chan Hung said:


> What will send shockwaves in the wrestling world? Hmmmm


Bram has re-signed.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Yep it's going to be a letdown


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280616907289366529


"Mox is still a punk!"










FTW


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Tessa v Nyla?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Tessa v Nyla?


Legit hoping for this. Tessa debuting and beating Nyla in a few minutes flat would be amazing. Nyla's run as a monster is over anyway so why not push her aside and get Tessa looking strong right out of the gate.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lower.
Your. 
Expectations.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Legit hoping for this. *Tessa debuting and beating Nyla in a few minutes flat would be amazing.* Nyla's run as a monster is over anyway so why not push her aside and get Tessa looking strong right out of the gate.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> Tessa v Nyla?


More chance to see some jobber than Tessa XD


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I want to feel those shockwaves, TK.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, Tony was the guy to say that Mox vs. Hager was the "greatest empty arena match ever" and well, it wasn't.

So, I'll keep my expectations low for whatever this announcement is.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280616907289366529


I'm sure Taz is just being facetious and the announcement is just that Moxley is a bitch. Still, I'm looking forward to this segment as Taz's promos have been great.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, Tony was the guy to say that Mox vs. Hager was the "greatest empty arena match ever" and well, it wasn't.
> 
> So, I'll keep my expectations low for whatever this announcement is.


Tony is a bit of a Dixie Carter. Dixie always had big surprises or announcements that were going to change wrestling forever and 9 times out of 10 they fell flat. I myself already think TK is full of shit with his massive announcement games but only time will tell if the announcement legitimately is as big as he's pretending. I'm very much leaning towards let down though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Lower.
> Your.
> Expectations.


This.

You'll enjoy it a lot more.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280616907289366529


Mox has tested positive for Covid-19, Luther vs Marko vs Cage for the interim title next week.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Mox has tested positive for Covid-19, Luther vs Marko vs Cage for the interim title next week.


Don't tease me.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Which segments can you see gaining viewers? I’m thinking MAYBE the end of the eight-man?


Why are you bothered? The ratings are flawed


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

In action means jobber. I thought Nyla Rose was squashing a jobber. Nyla Rose may actually face a live opponent?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, Tony was the guy to say that Mox vs. Hager was the "greatest empty arena match ever" and well, it wasn't.
> 
> So, I'll keep my expectations low for whatever this announcement is.


I also heard jericho has put it out there that his match with oc is one of the best matches he's ever had, I cant buy that for a second, aew better deliver on the tazz interview otherwise they will go the way of wwe of losing the fans trust when they promise to deliver things


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JBLGOAT said:


> In action means jobber. I thought Nyla Rose was squashing a jobber. Nyla Rose may actually face a live opponent?


That's going to be so disappointing if true. I'm expecting someone new, not Tessa but at least a new face for the division...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's going to be so disappointing if true. I'm expecting someone new, not Tessa but at least a new face for the division...


Other than Ivalisse and Tessa, there's no one else out there that would be exciting. WWE has had all the best women for the past 5 years now. Its gonna be Bea Priestly returning probably.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Why are you bothered? The ratings are flawed


They’re largely an archaic system, but they are still an indicator. Especially when one beats the other by ~300k.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PavelGaborik said:


> Mox has tested positive for Covid-19, Luther vs Marko vs Cage for the interim title next week.


Fuck. I think I'd have Marko go over here lol

A normal sized fat 60 year old vs a tiny 20-something, I think Marko could actually win this one IRL


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This thread is going to be unbearable isn’t it lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280917234676883457


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

TBH i love AEW but I'm close to pulling the plug. What I thought could be a viable alternative to WWE has become one pathetic let down after another. Archer vs Nutella SMH. That's one hell of a fall from grace after his Cody run. Another 20 minute match making Joey look like a legitimate threat when his ass should be squashed in less than 2 minutes. I like FTR and Lucha Bros but why an 8 man tag? It will be an absolute mess. It's not like we will see Nyla vs. Tessa in this pc culture. Jericho vs. Pockets is another joke altogether (sounds like another ratings beatdown because they didn't learn anything from the last time theyse two closed out a show). Why does this company insist on burying their stars by putting them in feuds with wrestlers who never should have been signed in the first place? How many more times can Cody pull out bullshit wins? This may be the first week i just hit record and go out and enjoy myself with a few beers at the golf course. I'll watch the highlights and the Taz / Cage promo when I get home and and that's about it. The best thing that could happen at this point is Tony Khan loses interest and daddy sells AEW to someone that knows what the hell they are doing and can provide leadership and direction.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Marbar said:


> TBH i love AEW but I'm close to pulling the plug. What I thought could be a viable alternative to WWE has become one pathetic let down after another. Archer vs Nutella SMH. That's one hell of a fall from grace after his Cody run. Another 20 minute match making Joey look like a legitimate threat when his ass should be squashed in less than 2 minutes. I like FTR and Lucha Bros but why an 8 man tag? It will be an absolute mess. It's not like we will see Nyla vs. Tessa in this pc culture. Jericho vs. Pockets is another joke altogether (sounds like another ratings beatdown because they didn't learn anything from the last time theyse two closed out a show). Why does this company insist on burying their stars by putting them in feuds with wrestlers who never should have been signed in the first place? How many more times can Cody pull out bullshit wins? This may be the first week i just hit record and go out and enjoy myself with a few beers at the golf course. I'll watch the highlights and the Taz / Cage promo when I get home and and that's about it. The best thing that could happen at this point is Tony Khan loses interest and daddy sells AEW to someone that knows what the hell they are doing and can provide leadership and direction.


Man put that on Twitter and tag Tony & Cody. Very good post.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Marbar said:


> TBH i love AEW but I'm close to pulling the plug. What I thought could be a viable alternative to WWE has become one pathetic let down after another. Archer vs Nutella SMH. That's one hell of a fall from grace after his Cody run. * Another 20 minute match making Joey look like a legitimate threat* when his ass should be squashed in less than 2 minutes. I like FTR and Lucha Bros but why an 8 man tag? It will be an absolute mess. It's not like we will see Nyla vs. Tessa in this pc culture. Jericho vs. Pockets is another joke altogether (sounds like another ratings beatdown because they didn't learn anything from the last time theyse two closed out a show). Why does this company insist on burying their stars by putting them in feuds with wrestlers who never should have been signed in the first place? How many more times can Cody pull out bullshit wins? This may be the first week i just hit record and go out and enjoy myself with a few beers at the golf course. I'll watch the highlights and the Taz / Cage promo when I get home and and that's about it. The best thing that could happen at this point is Tony Khan loses interest and daddy sells AEW to someone that knows what the hell they are doing and can provide leadership and direction.


You must have been at the taping to know that, right ?

Also their is a show on Monday and friday were you can see a lot of big names starting feuds without any build.

Archer lost against Cody so he's going to have to win match to be once again in the title picture.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> You must have been at the taping to know that, right ?


Match won't even last 10 minutes.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Erik. said:


> Match won't even last 10 minutes.


10min with or without the entrances ?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> 10min with or without the entrances ?


Without.

Archers redemption starts tonight.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

I hope your right Eric.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Archer vs Janela is gonna be entertaining because Janela sells things like he is dead.

Hopefully, Archer is back with a decent feud for All Out because I was just getting into him when they took him off TV.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I think Archer vs Janela is gonna be entertaining because Janela sells things like he is dead.
> 
> Hopefully, Archer is back with a decent feud for All Out


There is a reason why they're giving him a lot of wins lately, to put him in the top 3 in the ranking.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Marbar said:


> TBH i love AEW but I'm close to pulling the plug. What I thought could be a viable alternative to WWE has become one pathetic let down after another. Archer vs Nutella SMH. That's one hell of a fall from grace after his Cody run. Another 20 minute match making Joey look like a legitimate threat when his ass should be squashed in less than 2 minutes. I like FTR and Lucha Bros but why an 8 man tag? It will be an absolute mess. It's not like we will see Nyla vs. Tessa in this pc culture. Jericho vs. Pockets is another joke altogether (sounds like another ratings beatdown because they didn't learn anything from the last time theyse two closed out a show). Why does this company insist on burying their stars by putting them in feuds with wrestlers who never should have been signed in the first place? How many more times can Cody pull out bullshit wins? This may be the first week i just hit record and go out and enjoy myself with a few beers at the golf course. I'll watch the highlights and the Taz / Cage promo when I get home and and that's about it. The best thing that could happen at this point is Tony Khan loses interest and daddy sells AEW to someone that knows what the hell they are doing and can provide leadership and direction.


What a drama queen.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion. If what AEW has been doing is yiur cup of tea enjoy it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Marbar said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. If what AEW has been doing is yiur cup of tea enjoy it.


The real start re-start of Dynamite is after Fyter Fest.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Of course Nyla will squash a jobber or some lower carder like Mel because apparently she "has something to say".


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

It was definitely a gut-shot when Moxley v Cage was rescheduled for next week (LIVE), but as they always say, "the show must go on". Well, that is, as long as someone doesn't fall 80 feet to their death. Oh wait.. what?! 

I'm not sure what the announcement by Taz will be. My early thought, would have been that Cage and Taz went to Las Vegas and had a fight inside Moxley's "home", a brawl outside and around the "home", or a no-holds-barred free-for-all in the middle of nowhere.

Wasn't the Nyla Rose reveal, to be something other than her opponent? If not, then a possible re-match with Kushida tonight, or next week (LIVE)?

Cassidy is going over Jericho. Being embarrassed with his loss, this will be Jericho's summer exit, leaving Inner Circle to their own. Falling further into the splitting up of the group, as has been slowly building over the past several weeks. Hager suspended. Guevara MIA and ETA unknown. Santana/Ortiz recently losing single and tag matches, dropping them out of the Top 5. However, does Jericho come back pre All In, or post All In, to save the group from themselves, or does he come back and turn on them all, for not sticking together while he was gone? It also works if Jericho comes back and the group turn on him, blaming him for the downfall of Inner Circle because he went home a loser? We shall see tonight.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Apparently Cody is going to defend the TNT belt (Meltzer who can't really be wrong about it since he knows nearly everything happening in AEW).

Still strange because the spoilers of the show didn't mention any match with Cody


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Marbar said:


> TBH i love AEW but I'm close to pulling the plug. What I thought could be a viable alternative to WWE has become one pathetic let down after another. Archer vs Nutella SMH. That's one hell of a fall from grace after his Cody run. Another 20 minute match making Joey look like a legitimate threat when his ass should be squashed in less than 2 minutes. I like FTR and Lucha Bros but why an 8 man tag? It will be an absolute mess. It's not like we will see Nyla vs. Tessa in this pc culture. Jericho vs. Pockets is another joke altogether (sounds like another ratings beatdown because they didn't learn anything from the last time theyse two closed out a show). Why does this company insist on burying their stars by putting them in feuds with wrestlers who never should have been signed in the first place? How many more times can Cody pull out bullshit wins? This may be the first week i just hit record and go out and enjoy myself with a few beers at the golf course. I'll watch the highlights and the Taz / Cage promo when I get home and and that's about it. The best thing that could happen at this point is Tony Khan loses interest and daddy sells AEW to someone that knows what the hell they are doing and can provide leadership and direction.


all the buzzwords of ‘nutella’, ‘pockets’, ‘cody bullshit’ and ‘TKs daddy’s money’ hit

just need some YB spot monkeys and all petite wrestling and we could’ve had AEW THREAD BINGO!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*can't wait to see my boy cage v mox but then not tonight get my boy penta on ZERO FEAR 

looks like a great card, I watch streaming as it's not on till friday in the UK 

zero miedo yessssss*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Without.
> 
> Archers redemption starts tonight.


won’t matter

any single offensive move by “nutella” will be decried here as blasphemous regardless


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Guarantee it's a let down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAH GAWD, MOVE OVER VANGAURD we have a much BETTER ROBOT, GOOD GAWD OH MIGHTY!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Tony is a bit of a Dixie Carter. Dixie always had big surprises or announcements that were going to change wrestling forever and 9 times out of 10 they fell flat. I myself already think TK is full of shit with his massive announcement games but only time will tell if the announcement legitimately is as big as he's pretending. I'm very much leaning towards let down though.


TK needs to be cautious of doing to many ..."This is the greatest night our sport has ever seen" type of posts!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’ll be waiting for those








tonight, TK.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> all the buzzwords of ‘nutella’, ‘pockets’, ‘cody bullshit’ and ‘TKs daddy’s money’ hit
> 
> just need some YB spot monkeys and all petite wrestling and we could’ve had AEW THREAD BINGO!


‘All Petite Wrestling‘ that is glorious


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> ‘All Petite Wrestling‘ that is glorious


use liberally at your leisure 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> use liberally at your leisure 🤷‍♂️


A P Dub 🙌


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's going to be so disappointing if true. I'm expecting someone new, not Tessa but at least a new face for the division...


In action means TBA not necessarily a jobber especially if its dynamite but we shall see.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I am thinking they lose by 100k or more viewers tonight. The AEW Apologists will excuse it by saying Moxley being out changed things, but they will never admit that the fact highlighting more of AEW’s mid and undercard acts proves a massive detriment.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> I am thinking they lose by 100k or more viewers tonight. The AEW Apologists will excuse it by saying Moxley being out changed things, but they will never admit that the fact highlighting more of AEW’s mid and undercard acts proves a massive detriment.


NXT have nothing interesting announced other than the main event.

Candice vs Mia would be if it wasn't the 44654 times they face each other.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> NXT have nothing interesting announced other than the main event.
> 
> Candice vs Mia would be if it wasn't the 44654 times they face each other.


I hope you’re right. Just expecting a massive letdown after the resurgence in the show’s serious side last week.

Three steps forward, two steps back with these fuckers.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> I hope you’re right. Just expecting a massive letdown after the resurgence in the show’s serious side last week.
> 
> Three steps forward, two steps back with these fuckers.


I think overall it will probably be a better show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I've read the spoilers. I may not watch. It certainly won't be a priority for me tomorrow morning (when I usually watch)

^and im not saying that the show sounds good or not.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> I've read the spoilers. I may not watch. It certainly won't be a priority for me tomorrow morning (when I usually watch)
> 
> ^and im not saying that the show sounds good or not.


The spoilers might not be correct


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I expect 825k .27 for NXT, 595k .19 for AEW

I think Keith Lee has a shot at being a big draw. Tonight that theory is tested.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

rbl85 said:


> The spoilers might not be correct


the guy who leaked them has leaked the results for other shows before
at least that what people have said.

apparently he also leaked some AEW signings.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I expect 825k .27 for NXT, 595k .19 for AEW
> 
> I think Keith Lee has a shot at being a big draw. Tonight that theory is tested.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280917234676883457


That looks AWFUL! Cassidy’s movements look awkward and shitty. Jericho looks like he’s going through the motions. He also looks horrible, which would be fine if he was working other main eventers, but he looks like a granddad struggling to jog when he’s in there with someone shit.

Also, this is not how you promote a match. WWE got shit for its Greatest Match Ever shtick (and rightfully so). If these guys hate each other, why are they complimented the artistry? The only comments are from people internally. It’s misguided and self-egrandising, and this is very much a TNA chasing WWE’s shadow thing. Got major Eric Young and Dixie Carter doing the YES! thing. Bush le



Erik. said:


> Without.
> 
> Archers redemption starts tonight.


He’s been in the company for a few fucking months! Why the fuck would he need redemption?!



rbl85 said:


> Apparently Cody is going to defend the TNT belt (Meltzer who can't really be wrong about it since he knows nearly everything happening in AEW).
> 
> Still strange because the spoilers of the show didn't mention any match with Cody


Desperate for a segment that might actually show some gains. Or Cody saw it as an opportunity to be the company saviour.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> all the buzzwords of ‘nutella’, ‘pockets’, ‘cody bullshit’ and ‘TKs daddy’s money’ hit
> 
> just need some YB spot monkeys and all petite wrestling and we could’ve had AEW THREAD BINGO!


Those aren’t buzzwords.

TK is playing with daddy’s money. That’s just a fact.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> won’t matter
> 
> any single offensive move by “nutella” will be decried here as blasphemous regardless


Yes, and it should be.

But I have an announcement guaranteed to be bigger than Taz’s, or Nyla Rose’s opponent: I may actually watch AEW live tonight. I think I want to see this car wreck for myself. But I am not committing, because I’ll probably go to NXT, hahaha.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Dont think I will bother watching the full show this week, aew have created the same booking mistake wwe have made over the years of booking certain wrestlers like glorified jobbers (the butcher and the blade, janella) and then expect fans to take them serious all of a sudden with no effort put in to build up some momentum for them.

An angle/match featuring the failed dark order gimmick and jobber colt cabana is hardly riveting viewing.

I've already grown tired of the oc comedy act gimmick and this match against Jericho reminds of the silly push wwe gave to that dude with no Chin where they put him in a program with AJ styles for about a month.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dizzie said:


> Dont think I will bother watching the full show this week, aew have created the same booking mistake wwe have made over the years of booking certain wrestlers like glorified jobbers (the butcher and the blade, janella) and then expect fans to take them serious all of a sudden with no effort put in to build up some momentum for them.
> 
> An angle/match featuring the failed dark order gimmick and jobber colt cabana is hardly riveting viewing.
> 
> I've already grown tired of the oc comedy act gimmick and this match against Jericho reminds of the silly push wwe gave to that dude with no Chin where they put him in a program with AJ styles for about a month.


It's exactly like the James Ellsworth/AJ Styles/Dean Ambrose stuff. 

#AEWWE.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> the guy who leaked them has leaked the results for other shows before
> at least that what people have said.
> 
> apparently he also leaked some AEW signings.


Meltzer is saying a TNT title match will be added to tonight's card - however such a match was never reported in the spoilers.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man this thread is gonna be hilarious once Orange Cassidy's music hits. WF's most hated talent.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I expect 825k .27 for NXT, 595k .19 for AEW
> 
> I think Keith Lee has a shot at being a big draw. Tonight that theory is tested.


You've been drinking lately ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Man this thread is gonna be hilarious once Orange Cassidy's music hits. *WF's most hated talent.*


Nah, that must be Marko Stunt (or, at least, should be).


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

@prosperwithdeen care to give a rundown of what the goofies will complain after tonight?


----------



## Vitamin R (Jun 15, 2020)

Dizzie said:


> Dont think I will bother watching the full show this week, aew have created the same booking mistake wwe have made over the years of booking certain wrestlers like glorified jobbers (the butcher and the blade, janella) and then expect fans to take them serious all of a sudden with no effort put in to build up some momentum for them.
> 
> An angle/match featuring the failed dark order gimmick and jobber colt cabana is hardly riveting viewing.
> 
> I've already grown tired of the oc comedy act gimmick and this match against Jericho reminds of the silly push wwe gave to that dude with no Chin where they put him in a program with AJ styles for about a month.


OC is ratings poison. They need to send that guy back to the bingo hall they found him in. I don't think even TNA self sabotaged as much as AEW is doing.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dizzie said:


> Dont think I will bother watching the full show this week, aew have created the same booking mistake wwe have made over the years of booking certain wrestlers like glorified jobbers (the butcher and the blade, janella) and then expect fans to take them serious all of a sudden with no effort put in to build up some momentum for them.
> 
> An angle/match featuring the failed dark order gimmick and jobber colt cabana is hardly riveting viewing.
> 
> I've already grown tired of the oc comedy act gimmick and this match against Jericho reminds of the silly push wwe gave to that dude with no Chin where they put him in a program with AJ styles for about a month.


Comparing this guy with OC....


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I expect 825k .27 for NXT, 595k .19 for AEW
> 
> I think Keith Lee has a shot at being a big draw. Tonight that theory is tested.


Both shows will do about 750k +/- 25k. AEW will win "The Demo"


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I’ll probably pass on tonight based on the spoilers that’s out there....yuck


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Goddamn, I miss having fans so bad.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Meltzer is saying a TNT title match will be added to tonight's card - however such a match was never reported in the spoilers.


I'm pretty sure he said Cody was just going to announce who his next TNT opponent was - most likely for Fight for the Fallen next week.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Whoanma said:


>


You really like gif don't you ? XD


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> You really like gif don't you ? XD


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I won't be able to be in here during the show because I have to stay at my GFs house and her tv aew comes on at 8 instead of 5 ......I'm pissed.

Anyway enjoy guys I got my brewskis and my buds oh my friends are coming over too lol cheers.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> @prosperwithdeen care to give a rundown of what the goofies will complain after tonight?


LOL we're definitely gonna get a lot of people complaining about OC getting in too much offense. OC is main eventing purely off of circumstance but people will take it as him being the top star in AEW and proceed to make multiple threads about it. No one wants Janela to even throw a punch at Archer so that will lead to some saying that it equals a burial, which is asinine. The 8 man tag will be shit on for being a clusterfuck, and to be fair it will be exactly that, but it will most likely be the best 8 man tag match that any of us have ever seen, so if you're watching the show for fun, I don't think this match will really warrants any shit talk unless it ends up being a botch fest. Omega/Page vs PP will probably be safe. If Tessa doesn't challenge Nyla tonight, then "Tony Khan is an idiot and AEW is a piece of shit company for not signing the good women". Expectations are high for the Nyla match and I have no idea why. People will shit all over Taz's announcement whatever it is, because they don't want Mox vs Cage anyway. Nothing he announces will be good enough. I think he'll just be announcing that Fight for the Fallen will be a gimmick match of some sorts now. 



$Dolladrew$ said:


> I won't be able to be in here during the show because I have to stay at my GFs house and her tv aew comes on at 8 instead of 5 ......I'm pissed.
> 
> Anyway enjoy guys I got my brewskis and my buds oh my friends are coming over too lol cheers.


West coast living?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL we're definitely gonna get a lot of people complaining about OC getting in too much offense. OC is main eventing purely off of circumstance but people will take it as him being the top star in AEW and proceed to make multiple threads about it. No one wants Janela to even throw a punch at Archer so that will lead to some saying that it equals a burial, which is asinine. The 8 man tag will be shit on for being a clusterfuck, and to be fair it will be exactly that, but it will most likely be the best 8 man tag match that any of us have ever seen, so if you're watching the show for fun, I don't think this match will really warrants any shit talk unless it ends up being a botch fest. Omega/Page vs PP will probably be safe. If Tessa doesn't challenge Nyla tonight, then "Tony Khan is an idiot and AEW is a piece of shit company for not signing the good women". Expectations are high for the Nyla match and I have no idea why. People will shit all over Taz's announcement whatever it is, because they don't want Mox vs Cage anyway. Nothing he announces will be good enough. I think he'll just be announcing that Fight for the Fallen will be a gimmick match of some sorts now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL we're definitely gonna get a lot of people complaining about OC getting in too much offense. OC is main eventing purely off of circumstance but people will take it as him being the top star in AEW and proceed to make multiple threads about it. No one wants Janela to even throw a punch at Archer so that will lead to some saying that it equals a burial, which is asinine. The 8 man tag will be shit on for being a clusterfuck, and to be fair it will be exactly that, but it will most likely be the best 8 man tag match that any of us have ever seen, so if you're watching the show for fun, I don't think this match will really warrants any shit talk unless it ends up being a botch fest. Omega/Page vs PP will probably be safe. If Tessa doesn't challenge Nyla tonight, then "Tony Khan is an idiot and AEW is a piece of shit company for not signing the good women". Expectations are high for the Nyla match and I have no idea why. People will shit all over Taz's announcement whatever it is, because they don't want Mox vs Cage anyway. Nothing he announces will be good enough. I think he'll just be announcing that Fight for the Fallen will be a gimmick match of some sorts now


Basically.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL we're definitely gonna get a lot of people complaining about OC getting in too much offense. OC is main eventing purely off of circumstance but people will take it as him being the top star in AEW and proceed to make multiple threads about it. No one wants Janela to even throw a punch at Archer so that will lead to some saying that it equals a burial, which is asinine. The 8 man tag will be shit on for being a clusterfuck, and to be fair it will be exactly that, but it will most likely be the best 8 man tag match that any of us have ever seen, so if you're watching the show for fun, I don't think this match will really warrants any shit talk unless it ends up being a botch fest. Omega/Page vs PP will probably be safe. If Tessa doesn't challenge Nyla tonight, then "Tony Khan is an idiot and AEW is a piece of shit company for not signing the good women". Expectations are high for the Nyla match and I have no idea why. People will shit all over Taz's announcement whatever it is, because they don't want Mox vs Cage anyway. Nothing he announces will be good enough. I think he'll just be announcing that Fight for the Fallen will be a gimmick match of some sorts now.


It is almost like when they do dumb goofy stuff they get called out on it, and when they put together a solid episode like last week they get praise. Should be an interesting episode tonight, that is for sure.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Which segments can you see gaining viewers? I’m thinking MAYBE the end of the eight-man?


It's going to be a continual loss again from the opening to the finish I think. They have nothing on the card to grow the ratings from the opening match. Nyla will be the biggest ratings killer of the night, followed by Dumb Order.
They don't have super sexy women anywhere on the card this week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL we're definitely gonna get a lot of people complaining about OC getting in too much offense. OC is main eventing purely off of circumstance but people will take it as him being the top star in AEW and proceed to make multiple threads about it. No one wants Janela to even throw a punch at Archer so that will lead to some saying that it equals a burial, which is asinine. The 8 man tag will be shit on for being a clusterfuck, and to be fair it will be exactly that, but it will most likely be the best 8 man tag match that any of us have ever seen, so if you're watching the show for fun, I don't think this match will really warrants any shit talk unless it ends up being a botch fest. Omega/Page vs PP will probably be safe. If Tessa doesn't challenge Nyla tonight, then "Tony Khan is an idiot and AEW is a piece of shit company for not signing the good women". Expectations are high for the Nyla match and I have no idea why. People will shit all over Taz's announcement whatever it is, because they don't want Mox vs Cage anyway. Nothing he announces will be good enough. I think he'll just be announcing that Fight for the Fallen will be a gimmick match of some sorts now.


Lol - all of this


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Who thinks Joey Janela should be getting fucking offense on Archer anyways? Name yourselves. Please do. I want to see who actually believes that should be fucking happening.

Archer won’t be buried due to Janela landing offense. He is buried for being in an angle with Joey Janela coming off being built as the biggest monster in the company _when he was paired across from Cody rHHHodes_.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

If some of you want to talk "ratings" there is an other topic for you.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Who thinks Joey Janela should be getting fucking offense on Archer anyways? Name yourselves. Please do. I want to see who actually believes that should be fucking happening.
> 
> Archer won’t be buried due to Janela landing offense. He is buried for being in an angle with Joey Janela coming off being built as the biggest monster in the company _when he was paired across from Cody rHHHodes_.


What angle ?

He's going to squash him and it will be over, this match is just here to give him a win and give him a better ranking.....


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> What angle ?
> 
> He's going to squash him and it will be over, this match is just here to give him a win and give him a better ranking.....


Having nothing to do for basically a month and working a mini-feud with Janela is an angle.

Burial.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Who thinks Joey Janela should be getting fucking offense on Archer anyways? Name yourselves. Please do. I want to see who actually believes that should be fucking happening.
> 
> Archer won’t be buried due to Janela landing offense. He is buried for being in an angle with Joey Janela coming off being built as the biggest monster in the company _when he was paired across from Cody rHHHodes_.


I do. I'm not a fan of squash matches and AEW does them too often already. I think the match should go about 8-10 minutes, With Archer dominating 7-8 minutes and Janela getting 1-2 minutes of offense. Janela has already gotten offense in on guys like Moxley so its not as bad as you think.

Archer is moving on after this, he's gonna essentially squash Janela, then worst case scenario he squashes Kiss on Dynamite, then we move on to the next feud.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It begins.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, people trying to talk down to people who criticise the stupid stuff AEW does like it’s “predictable,” yet they don’t see the problem with that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt Hardy being with Private Party makes no sense, dude stands out like a sore thumb walking out with them.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Penelope Ford just chillin on a laid out beach chair lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Penelope Ford just chillin on a laid out beach chair lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Criminal she is not in a bikini.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Did I just hear a move called "The Silly String?"


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yes, I am watching live, folks. Mark it down. 

For a "fast match," this is really slow. Serious question: How many dives can you see before they all blend together? And do you subtract points when a guy clearly extends his hands to catch another guy? That would lose you points if this were graded like gymnastics or synchronised swimming.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

PP are just so over the top choreographed. 

nothing they do feels natural.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Got no clue who was giving and taking the move when Private Party did the Double Spanish Fly until it was called.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Turning your back on someone so close to run the ropes would get you buzzed right out in wrestling school.

God bless JR for trying.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

awful wrestling, looks overtly fake


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I was really looking forward to Cage vs Moxley. It's unfortunate it's not happening. It's for the best.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why bother even having a referee for these tag matches?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Gorgeous shooting star press. I feel I should say something nice.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bit botchy from PP, but I enjoyed that match

On another note, THIS is how you build your Tag Team Champions


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Mark Quen or whatever his name has one of the best shooting star press I've ever seen.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

What’s happening? FiTE’s out for me.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I want to like Adam Page, but this match was white noise. Just moves. No story to really bite into. I don't know why I should give a fuck about Private Party or the Tag Team Champs after that. No one came out looking better. Omega & Page struggled to prove they are the best, Private Party couldn't seal the deal.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good opener


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Imagine it taking the tag champs over 10 minutes to beat jobber team Private Party...


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> What’s happening? FiTE’s out for me.


Same it's crapped out


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

PP is relatively young. They need more experience.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

God, Joey Janela looks like shit. TV is still an aesthetic business. Archer and Roberts look like they belong on a wrestling program. I always forget how shit Janela looks until I see him again.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Fyter Fest Night 2: Tongues Out vs Tongues In


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I've been following Page since his early New Japan days. He's gotten better and hes slowly becoming one of my favorites. I feel like he's low key very charismatic and a great wrestler.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Pretty decent match. Private Party doesn't really move the needle for me, but I thought they did well enough. Kenny is starting to look a bit thick. Not getting any younger. Dad bod gets the best of us.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ABH-22 said:


> Bit botchy from PP, but I enjoyed that match
> 
> On another note, THIS is how you build your Tag Team Champions


That is how you book them. Make them look unbeatable!


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Imagine it taking the tag champs over 10 minutes to beat jobber team Private Party...


You still want it to be competitive. Teams always give the champs their best shot


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good opener. Glad it didn’t go 20 plus.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> God, Joey Janela looks like shit. TV is still an aesthetic business. Archer and Roberts look like they belong on a wrestling program. I always forget how shit Janela looks until I see him again.


Just look in the toilet every time you finish and you will have a reminder.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This will be a fun game: Who actually looks better after this show? Right now, I would say that Private Party look about the same -- well, it's one step forward and one step back in terms of booking result, but they're the overly flippy team who wins some and loses some. They gained nothing. Omega & Page look worse because they struggled with their food here.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

CtrlAltDel said:


> You still want it to be competitive. Teams always give the champs their best shot


Makes the champions look bad if they struggle with a low midcard team. If it was FTR, Bucks, PNP etc that'd be fine but come on.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

PP are still quite green. Quen is a great athlete though. They do have potential but still a ways to go. 

Janela should get squashed like the trash he is.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Over / under Janella?? 1 min


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Never mind, it’s over


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Joey Janela's gimmick is so bush league. What exactly makes him "The Bad Boy?" Sounds like a backyard wrestler.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Archer lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The new ring gear definitely works for Janela


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, was Sonny Kiss trying to act hurt or pleasured?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Archer always gets me so hyped lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lance Archers twitter bio says he's a Christian man. I'm a bigger fan now I'm Christian too. Everybody dies and a God bless lol


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

I feel embarrassed watching TV with Janella on it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Joey Janela's gimmick is so bush league. What exactly makes him "The Bad Boy?" Sounds like a backyard wrestler.


He is bad and he looks like a boy. The name works for him, but not in the way he thinks it does.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Joey Janela looks like the weird dude at the swimming pool that always has to wear Speedos in the general pool.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Janella just ate death


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Janela's back is nasty


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FITE’s shite tonight.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Janela's already got too much in on Archer. And a table is now in play. Are there any rules? 

Lol, it just occurred to me how bad "AEW Dark" must sound to the cursory audience member. They don't know what "dark match" means. They hear it and think of a show going dark, which has terrible connotations.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

"It's good to see Sonny Kiss has already recovered from his beat-down." Just to make Archer look even more shit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

THIS match is going two segments?


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Janella shouldn’t be competitive here


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Entirely too long. 3 minutes max for this.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lance Archer is just cool.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Should have been over in a minute


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This match gets a commercial break lol guess they need to kill time.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They're going through a commercial break! HAHAHA!


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Janella needs to bleeed


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They’ve made Archer look like a killer in the match thus far. So, good on them for that.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> THIS match is going two segments?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The only excusable thing is for Jelly to be dismembered and spread out to all four corners of the ring when it comes back from commercial.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Joey Janela's gimmick is so bush league. What exactly makes him "The Bad Boy?" Sounds like a backyard wrestler.


Well, I guess that it is kind of what he was known for before AEW. He was with CZW and known for hardcore matches, which I thought he was pretty good in. Haven't really seen that style of match on AEW for quite a while though.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Entirely too long. 3 minutes max for this.


Considering what is left on the card, and I’m glad it’s going longer. Gives me more time to watch Archer just lay the wood.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> What’s happening? FiTE’s out for me.


Same here. I got it back after refreshing a few times. Missed the ending of the tag match.

I'm a fan of Janella. Dunno, his music and look is pretty cool.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Having Joey get this much offense in and just being in there with Archer this long is just terrible booking.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

AEW Super Fan said:


> This match is great. I’m so into this Archer/Janela angle.


Lets not feed the troll gents


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Opening tag was fun if not botchy again times. Private Party are 50/50 with their offense looking good. Loved the Top Rope Powerbomb.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Squash matches are a WWE concept. NJPW don't have squash matches. Nothing wrong with giving the opponent a credible offence. They're gonna lose anyway. Archer still wins and that's what matters.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That's two times that Jake has distracted the ref and allowed Archer's opponent to cheat LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Such shit fire on an ill-advised comeback.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alex6691 said:


> Squash matches are a WWE concept. NJPW don't have squash matches. Nothing wrong with giving the opponent a credible offence. They're gonna lose anyway. Archer still wins and that's what matters.


Lol. Please...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

JR is trying his little heart out. Bless. 

Janela getting a near fall on Archer, hahaha.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Archer going send Janela to Jesus. Everybody dies.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jakes kind of an awful manager when you think about it. Every time he tries to distract the ref it backfires on Archer, lol.

Fuck what a Blackout.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is definitely going to be Title match related.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela running circles around Archer because his manager is a fucking idiot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alex6691 said:


> Squash matches are a WWE concept. NJPW don't have squash matches. Nothing wrong with giving the opponent a credible offence. They're gonna lose anyway. Archer still wins and that's what matters.


There was a squash match on Dark where Orange Cassidy beat a guy with 1 move, i clearly remember Moxley also beating a guy in less than 3 minutes on Dynamite not long ago. AEW has squash matches, its just half the time they don't know what matches should be squash matches..


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Where are those guys who said Archer wasn't buried? The dude had a competitive match with Janela.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

This is so awful lol, why do they do this. Push Arsher why are you making Janella look good


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hahaha, the overly convenient bomb through the table followed by some soft head-banging. This is dying WCW stuff.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

The Wood said:


> God, Joey Janela looks like shit. TV is still an aesthetic business. Archer and Roberts look like they belong on a wrestling program. I always forget how shit Janela looks until I see him again.


What's your opinion on Samoa Joe, or that fat guy boyfriend of Mandy Rose, or that fat guy Keith something of NXT? Going by your logic Jake Robert's looks like shit and shouldn't be on tv. You're talking complete bollocks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Joey Janella.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great ending damn


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

"Archer is a threat to any championship." 

JR, you just buried the championships.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Where are those guys who said Archer wasn't buried? The dude had a competitive match with Janela.


He had an even more competitive match against Omega on a Dark episode.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Darby Allin vignette was shit as well...


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Sorry guys, Darby Allin is awful too. He has no personality or aura or anything, people just have no standards


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, Darby Allin in dropping into a bunch of foam. What a risk-taker.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FTW belt???


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Swan-San said:


> I feel embarrassed watching TV with Janella on it


I feel embarrassed watching TV with Janella, Kiss and Rose on it which is why I’m not watching might tune in for the main event but that’s it


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Archer has a tramp stamp....


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> Jakes kind of an awful manager when you think about it. Every time he tries to distract the ref it backfires on Archer, lol.
> 
> Fuck what a Blackout.


I'm just glad Jake is sober and getting that good AEW money. I'm happy for him and it's great to see him on AEW every week.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Save the first hour Taz.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Taz the best part of this show so far. And they're going to piss it away next week.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So...AEW is now redoing an angle from 1998...


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Is it bad I completely forgot that was even a thing?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They've just made Brian Cage the babyface.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

bdon said:


> I am thinking they lose by 100k or more viewers tonight. The AEW Apologists will excuse it by saying Moxley being out changed things, but they will never admit that the fact highlighting more of AEW’s mid and undercard acts proves a massive detriment.


Lol AEW apologists. You have literally become The Wood without the long winded posts. Congrats.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, wouldn’t really say that was an announcement that sent shockwaves through wrestling like Tony said.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm surprised I figured WWE owned that FTW stuff because they bought ECW


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dear God that was cringey as hell.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yikes i dont want another championship...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m not feeling those








yet, TK.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Theme of the wrestling week: new belts.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow i almost forgot to talk in here lol. Wow is taz fucking lit and cage badly needed this perfect fit wow


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Fun segment overall. That was the closest thing to pro-wrestling on this thing.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

FTW Title can be like the UFC's BMF title. Unsanctioned, but used for promotional purposes.

FTW Title was never spoiled in the spoilers FWIW. Seems like something that should have been mentioned. Otherwise spoilers have been right.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

First match was cool but I enjoyed Janela vs Archer. My boy Janela getting time is always cool with me


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, wouldn’t really say that was an announcement that sent shockwaves through wrestling like Tony said.


Is this what the shockwave was meant to be? LOLLLL I thought it was coming later.

The Robot would've been much better.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So now Cage is gonna carry around some unofficial championship from decades ago? seriously? tells you clear as day he aint winning the AEW title now if Taz handed him that.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lucha Bros....leggo


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

What is it with everybody in AEW driving to the ring?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I am down with a 3rd title. There is too much talent on this roster. We need some guys holding belts.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So now Cage is gonna carry around some unofficial championship form decades ago? seriously? tells you clear as day he aint winning the AEW title now if Taz handed him that.


It's been clear as day that they weren't going to have Mox drop the title to him since day 1. 

Darby most likely costs Cage.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ham and Egger said:


> I am down with a 3rd title. There is too much talent on this roster. We need some guys holding belts.


Not every ejaculation deserves a name, and not every wrestler deserves a belt.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I like the idea of more championships. Don't love the design of the FTW belt.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Not sure how it sends "shockwaves" though. Tony Khan is going to cry wolf too many times. Hell he's already there for all intents and purposes.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This is hot-shotting, by the way. They're loading up Cage in order to try and steal ratings back in one week when NXT aren't running a "special show." AEW faithful won't point that out.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The FTW belt could work if done right. Could suck, we'll see


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Matt Cardona had a new professionally made Internet Championship Belt made. I wonder if he'll bring that out with him, or if it will just be an indie thing.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Alex6691 said:


> Squash matches are a WWE concept. NJPW don't have squash matches. Nothing wrong with giving the opponent a credible offence. They're gonna lose anyway. Archer still wins and that's what matters.


Yeah because WCW didnt do them with guys like Goldberg and the Giant. Squashes have always been around in North American pro wrestling. Janela looks like he'd get smacked up by a high school freshman, he should have gotten murdered by Archer


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Rey Fenix as a heel is a shit idea. Wait, I need to say something nice about this. Um, I like that the heels are all coming out together.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> It's been clear as day that they weren't going to have Mox drop the title to him since day 1.
> 
> Darby most likely costs Cage.


No its not been, Cage looks like a beast, has beat the fuck outta Mox, how exactly has it been clear as day? what cause you don't believe they'd give someone the title that soon? i'd be all for it, Moxley's been a terrible champion, putting the title on Cage would be the best thing to do in all honestly.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I've seen Jungle Boy trying to hold Marko Stunt back from other wrestlers at least two times tonight. Stop this shit.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The FTW belt could work if done right. Could suck, we'll see

One thing i dont like about aew is how mixed everyone is between each other. Hard to feel a devide between divisions


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I love The Revival, but why couldn't they just be Danny Wheeler and Mike Harwood? "Cash" and "Dax" are shit names. And they shouldn't be babyfaces.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Nice to see the Luchas back. Wish they could get some momentum behind them. When AEW first started it seemed as though they were serious contenders. FTR just doesn't do it for me. Never have. Maybe their stint in AEW will change my opinion though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

FTW can be the unsanctioned title. Also could be more like a combination of hardcore and 24/7 title where it's whoever has the title in their position is the FTW champ. Can be fought for anytime and anywhere.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol so wtf so FTR had road out in a car every week and now the other guys do in a similar car. This is so stupid.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

The XL 2 said:


> Yeah because WCW didnt do them with guys like Goldberg and the Giant. Squashes have always been around in North American pro wrestling. Janela looks like he'd get smacked up by a high school freshman, he should have gotten murdered by Archer


Sorry, I didn't think of WCW since they're not around anymore. I don't mean that they originated in WWE but because it's so prominent in WWE it's made people think that's the normal.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Wood said:


> Not every ejaculation deserves a name, and not every wrestler deserves a belt.


Weird fucking analogy.... I'm not saying that EVERY wrestler deserves a belt but there is a lot of talent that will be out in the wind while they are building to big title programs every 3 months. More belts more programs you can give to wrestlers. NJPW is excellent at booking multiple championships.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Coming to the ring your AEW tag team the noooo sellers


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Serious question: What makes The Young Bucks one of the best tag teams in the world? It's not like they've ever held belts anyone outside the hardcore fans would know. Aren't they like 50/50? I didn't catch their record.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Tully & Spears watching FTR.. 4 horsemen tease?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> Yeah because WCW didnt do them with guys like Goldberg and the Giant. Squashes have always been around in North American pro wrestling. Janela looks like he'd get smacked up by a high school freshman, he should have gotten murdered by Archer


And as i said AEW has even done squash matches, they did one this week on Dark where Orange Cassidy beat a guy with 1 move. Saying WWE is the only place where squash matches exist is ridiculous. Lucha Underground did squash matches, TNA has done squash matches, and ROH has done them.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It just occurred to me that Cage/Mox would be so much more interesting if it were not based around the World Title. Cage should have fucked Moxley out of winning the belt whenever that happened and Taz's war against Mox should be personal. Jericho is still being billed as "Le Champion." He should still have the belt.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Lol so wtf so FTR had road out in a car every week and now the other guys do in a similar car. This is so stupid.



Butcher and Blade stole FTR's truck. That's what they were driving.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Claro De Luna said:


> What's your opinion on Samoa Joe, or that fat guy boyfriend of Mandy Rose, or that fat guy Keith something of NXT? Going by your logic Jake Robert's looks like shit and shouldn't be on tv. You're talking complete bollocks.


Those guys are like 3 times his size though. If you're going to be 5'7 and under 200lbs, you should try to be under 25 percent body fat.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FTR emphasizing the tags lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> No its not been, Cage looks like a beast, has beat the fuck outta Mox, how exactly has it been clear as day? what cause you don't believe they'd give someone the title that soon? i'd be all for it, Moxley's been a terrible champion, putting the title on Cage would be the best thing to do in all honestly.


Because having your second biggest draw drop your world title to a guy who casuals don't even know would simply be a moronic business decision. 

Cage isn't walking in and winning the strap a month later. We'll see what happens down the road, but it's simply not happening anytime soon.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This thread is especially shit today...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Who would be the 4th horsemen?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Hard hitting match so far.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cage less than a month old and people were even talking about him being the world champion lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The babyfaces acting like heels and the heels acting like faces.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> And as i said AEW has even done squash matches, they did one this week on Dark where Orange Cassidy beat a guy with 1 move. Saying WWE is the only place where squash matches exist is ridiculous. Lucha Underground did squash matches, TNA has done squash matches, and ROH has done them.


Honestly it'd be a much shorter list trying to find companies that have never done squash matches. Any country, any time period, squash matches have been a thing.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jesus Christ Nick


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

shandcraig said:


> Cage less than a month old and people were even talking about him being the world champion lol


They've put him in that slot.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> The babyfaces acting like heels and the heels acting like faces.


You can thank the EVP's for that


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a mess of a match, but that was to be expected.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Because having your second biggest draw drop your world title to a guy who casuals don't even know would simply be a moronic business decision*.*
> 
> Cage isn't walking in and winning the strap a month later. We'll see what happens down the road, but it's simply not happening anytime soon.


Worked for Brock Lesnar, i mean it took a little longer than a month but he was practically unknown and defeated The Rock for the title. Sometimes strapping a rocket on a new guy that looks like a beast works. I'd much rather see Taz and Cage run the main event scene with the title than Moxley's boring ass.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

JR just burying The Blade on commentary, hahaha.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Young bucks are such sloppy bookers


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Lol whose the legal man?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

They should have never separated Allie from Butcher and the Blade


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that money blowing on the stage?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nyla Rose is wrestling two opponents meaning it's a squash match right?

But I thought squash matches were a WWE concept.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Butcher thought he was the legal man. 😭 

That was an insane spot by both Nick and Rey!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why dont they just call them tornado tags nobody uses the concept anymore even though 99 percent of the matches are


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Worked for Brock Lesnar, i mean it took a little longer than a month but he was practically unknown and defeated The Rock for the title. Sometimes strapping a rocket on a new guy works.


Brock was also nearly a decade and a half younger and the WWE could afford to take that type of risk. 

AEW is in its infancy stage. If Mox drops the title soon -- it should be to a young up and comer like MJF.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, Nyla Rose wrestling two opponents? It's a squash. People talking about Tessa or a new notable signing, even going as far as to say they had "faith" in the company to deliver something huge. They're going back to the drawing board with her and presenting her in the way Cornette said they should a pregnancy term ago.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Very nice match!


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nyla Rose is wrestling two opponents meaning it's a squash match right?
> 
> But I thought squash matches were a WWE concept.


You're funny man x


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cash is still wearing Pentagons glove. Lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Not having Mox vs cage kinda ruined this event for me. Thank you Vince you old fuck.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice DDT by Dax


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I hate the standing shiranui. Always have.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Another entirely too long match.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

That Canadian destroyer was SICK!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seeing FTR and Young Bucks do their spots together is awesome.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is wild.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucha bros need a big push


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao this is a train wreck. An entertaining train wreck, but a train wreck nonetheless


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Brock was also nearly a decade and a half younger and the WWE could afford to take that type of risk.
> 
> AEW is in its infancy stage. If Mox drops the title soon -- it should be to a young up and comer like MJF.


All i'm saying is i don't think AEW will burn in flames and go outta business if they put the title on a guy who looks like a beast and can wrestle as good as he looks with a great mouthpiece for his manager. Also him being 36 shouldn't be a factor in not putting the title on him, he's only barely older than Reigns and Moxley and he's way younger than AJ Styles.

And yeah i want MJF to win the title but they're gonna hold off on that for a long while, at least until fans are back.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Lmao this is a train wreck. An entertaining train wreck, but a train wreck nonetheless


There might aswell not even be a fucking referee...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was a fantastic match. 

That Canadian destroyer off Penta's back by Fenix...my god.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

What a match. That was awesome. Glad Lucha Bros got the decisive pinfall. Give them the titles.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao he almost overshot that


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

FTR are the glue of this match, which gives me hope for their future matches.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Whoa! Luchas got the win! Bit surprised by that decision but happy with the outcome.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

HAHAHA! They had FTR lose?!? HAHAHA!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lucha Bros got the win holy shit


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Awesome tag match. Sloppy in spots but more than made up for it with death defying spots.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I would've been pissed if he kicked out of that


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I don’t care, that was fun as hell!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That Canadian destroyer to the wrestlers outside was the craziest spot I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Give the Lucha Bros the tag titles.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, JR subtly burying the booking. Holy shit, that was a fucking bad decision. 

Building up these two "star teams" to a match to find out who is the best -- they fucking lose. Holy shit.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Hell of a move by Fenix


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Fun show so far.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That Canadian Destroyer was one the craziest things I have ever seen lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> That Canadian destroyer to the wrestlers outside was the craziest spot I've seen in quite some time.


can someone post a gif of the spot? Was stretching and looked away just then


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They are promoting the fuck out of this hot wings thing. It reminds me of when the focus of WCW was Hulk Hogan's presidency campaign.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a sloppy mess. No time to even appreciate moves if you just spam and do not let give the audience a breath.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Thanks for posting!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Lol, JR subtly burying the booking. Holy shit, that was a fucking bad decision.
> 
> Building up these two "star teams" to a match to find out who is the best -- they fucking lose. Holy shit.


They don't know what they're doing. I can't stress that enough.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I swore they would have had Butcher and Blade take the pinfall loss. I guess they're being built up again.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Technically, Big Swole did kidnap and attack an injured Britt Baker. She kinda does deserve consequences


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No Riho, no Tessa, but 2 jobbers with a no-return ticket to Jobberville.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really fun clusterfuck, exactly what I expected


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

What the fuck is this segment? Why is Big Swole called "Big Swole" in segments where she is the tiniest person?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Big Swole just wrestled on Dark yesterday. How did she do that if she was suspended?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I thought Nyla had a "surprise" 

What is the point of this filler crap?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This segment is so bad


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

This does not have the makings for a good match. Hopefully it is over by the time I am done typing.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> What a sloppy mess. No time to even appreciate moves if you just spam and do not let give the audience a breath.


Lol k


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, the big Nyla Rose opponent(s) -- KiLynn King & Kenzie Paige.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Been burned on the second surprise of tonight. Nyla Rose's surprise opponent are two jobbers.

I'm so close to being done.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Nyla vs two nobodies, why is this on the show? lol Night 2 is essentially just Orange Cassidy vs Chris Jericho, every other match on the card is just meh.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

You probably shouldn't build a heel after she's already lost the belt.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

this company man...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its fun seeing Nyla manhandle these women.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i decided to watch aew tonight, the tag match summed up my feelings for the bucks, overbooked, no selling, overrated hot garbage, everybody waiting for their spots, referees not enforcing tag rules (so much for the sport aspect eh tony)

i'll probably get shit for this but honestly don't care, fuck the balding bucks


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Start a cm punk chant!!


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Well, at least is was over fast. It seems like they just wanted to have a women's match on the card so threw this together.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Meh


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I think that's like the third powerbomb onto a partner I've seen tonight. Can we get some fucking agents putting these things together?


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Beat jobbers, get a title shot?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is the womens world champion hanging out in the crowd? i hate that shit, there should only be jobbers and lowly midcarders hanging out in the crowd.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, Tony Shiavone doing the subtle burials now.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Shockwaves, huh TK?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

My guess is that Nyla's manager is Vickie Guerrero


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh thank God - Another manager.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Hiring a manager??


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

She is terrible...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Because if there's anything AEW needed more of it's managers.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, Nyla Rose getting a manager now and pointing out how many managers there are. This is booked by an internet fan and you can tell.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

WOAH oh my god its a manager HUGE annoucement


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> My guess is that Nyla's manager is Vickie Guerrero


Probably correct.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Shida looks like shit just standing around in the crowd.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Was everything I expected it to be, which was just a squash.

And at the moment, Rose is the only heel they have left to challenge Shida.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I don’t think Nyla needs a manager but if she thinks she needs one to be champ that’s cool.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I know he's old as fuck but Raven would have been perfect as the leader of the Dark Order. Harper sucks in this role


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay just what we need in AEW, more managers, cause every fucking wrestler on the roster should have a manger right? And Nyla made no sense, shes already been a fucking champion, yet she needs a manager to win it a second time?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Colt looks like he ate the chocolate in Willy Wonka's factory. Blueberry.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Rose can talk though why does he need a manager lol. They need storylines that's what they need mate.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Omg 😳 shocking moment. She’s getting a manager.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Swan-San said:


> Rose can talk though why does he need a manager lol. They need storylines that's what they need mate.


*SHE.*


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

Shoutout to all the people posting while I’m at work 
Sounds like a messy show so far.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Was everything I expected it to be, which was just a squash.
> 
> And at the moment, Rose is the only heel they have left to challenge Shida.


They need to sign female talent ASAP or just scrap the division. 

It is genuine trash outside of a handful of names.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ugh lee is terrible


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is Shida looking like Miz girl? 

That's some good make up on that body injury.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Stu Grayson is a terrible name for a wrestler whos supposed to be one of the higher ups in a cult stable, Stu Grayson sounds like the name of a guy who sales car insurance.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Nyla already was champion


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

When you dont look good in a suit dont wear one


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why would Brodie Lee want a clearly injured wrestler on his team if he genuinely wants to win the match?

NOTHING makes sense.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Swan-San said:


> Rose can talk though why does he need a manager lol. They need storylines that's what they need mate.


Uh...no she can't, she's abysmal on the mic.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

CtrlAltDel said:


> Nyla already was champion


Ssh, you're not supposed to remember that.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Possibly the worst group of all time


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

How the hell is Mox champion? He has no manager


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I am seriously reminded me of dying WCW segments with these backstage things involving Brodie Lee and Big Swole. They're so fucking awful. I will say that it is good they give a "reason" for the cameras to be there, but then you've got talent ignoring them. Weird.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Dark Order is a huge stable that has zero influence on the show. They got like 7 members but they aren't a threat to anybody!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Can we get the Hybrid 2 back just for their entrance theme?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

AEW trending no1 in the UK. There's a big fan base in this country and is only growing.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Alex6691 said:


> Can we get the Hybrid 2 back just for their entrance theme?


Definitely not for their ring gear...


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This is not their best show, but it is an average show. The forum is awful today.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> The Dark Order is a huge stable that has zero influence on the show. They got like 7 members but they aren't a threat to anybody!


Cause all their members outside of Brodie Lee are fucking geeks in masks that no one knows.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

The storytelling level from this company is like that of a 10 year old playing with their toys.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

CoverD said:


> Definitely not for their ring gear...


Ha. Angelico looks like he's just got back from scuba.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> This is not their best show, but it is an average show. The forum is awful today.


Definitely weak compared to last week but I concur, lots of stupidity here tonight.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

CtrlAltDel said:


> How the hell is Mox champion? He has no manager


Shida also doesn't have a manager nor do the AEW Tag Team Champions.

As a matter of fact the only person to ever hold a championship in AEW and have a manager is Cody if I recall correctly...



taker1986 said:


> AEW trending no1 in the UK. There's a big fan base in this country and is only growing.
> 
> View attachment 88597


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Get off your shit, Daniels, you're not a geek. You're just working with them.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This just looks like TNA.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Who is in charge of the wardrobe? They look so fucking stupid


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m not falling for TK’s snake oil salesman BS


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Dark order is so trash


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Kaz still weirds me out seeing him with hair. I only remember him with a shaved head so I still do double takes when I see him.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ah shit, fatigue just hit me. These shows are too long. 

These guys are supposed to be "evil," but they look worse than 60's Batman villains. 

Lol, as I say that, JR references Dick Grayson.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Grayson is a decent wrestler. Like Evil Uno btw...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I reiterate. You have 5 healthy cult members standing on the stage. Why is an INJURED COLT CABANA wrestling if you want to win this match?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The Masked Avenger said:


> Kaz still weirds me out seeing him with hair. I only remember him with a shaved head so I still do double takes when I see him.


Thank god, I thought I was the only one honestly.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

You know why AEW is losing the ratings fight? NXT is a macho program and AEW are putting Nyla Rose and Sonny Kiss on television instead of women.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I am trying to care about this match......not working so far.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Mister Sinister said:


> You know why AEW is losing the ratings fight? NXT is a macho program and AEW are putting Nyla Rose and Sonny Kiss on television instead of women.


I doubt many casual fans actually know Nyla Rose is trans unless they watched AEW from the first press conference.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Mister Sinister said:


> You know why AEW is losing the ratings fight? NXT is a macho program and AEW are putting Nyla Rose and Sonny Kiss on television instead of women.


Nyla is a woman.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I reiterate. You have 5 healthy cult members standing on the stage. Why is an INJURED COLT CABANA wrestling if you want to win this match?


"This isn't the other place. There's no magic wall stopping me." 

How quickly trying to make sense stopped being a priority of this company.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I reiterate. You have 5 healthy cult members standing on the stage. Why is an INJURED COLT CABANA wrestling if you want to win this match?


Because he is the main part of the storyline with Brodie trying to show him he is better off with the Dark Order and can pick up wins to add his record, it would make far less sense to NOT have Colt in the match...no?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Shida also doesn't have a manager nor do the AEW Tag Team Champions.
> 
> As a matter of fact the only person to ever hold a championship in AEW and have a manager is Cody if I recall correctly...


Lol exactly, she made no sense, she was saying if you have a manager you get championships, yet only 1 person in the company has a title that has a manager out of like 7 different people who have managers. And Nyla has already won a fucking title besides that, why does she need a manager to win it a second time from the current tiny champion that she outweighs by over a 100 pounds?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ABH-22 said:


> Because he is the main part of the storyline with Brodie trying to show him he is better off with the Dark Order and can pick up wins to add his record, it would make far less sense to NOT have Colt in the match...no?


So he's trying to add wins to his record whilst injured? Seems smart.

Wouldn't they just wait until Cabana is healed 100% or help him cheat his way to a win against a can?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

FTR v Lucha Bros next week. fucking take my money.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

ABH-22 said:


> Because he is the main part of the storyline with Brodie trying to show him he is better off with the Dark Order and can pick up wins to add his record, it would make far less sense to NOT have Colt in the match...no?


Its blatantly obvious what Brodie was trying to do. Brodie thought he was good enough to get the dub with Colt regardless if he was injured or not. 

He was correct.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So he's trying to add wins to his record whilst injured? Seems smart.
> 
> Wouldn't they just wait until Cabana is healed 100% or help him cheat his way to a win against a can?


If he was that badly injured he wouldn't be in the match full stop. I'm not massive on The Dark Order either but The whole point of it is "strength in numbers". Not like he's gone out there injured 1v1 literally has 2 other cult members alongside him against an out of form past it trio.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Nyla probably wrote her promo herself. She also compared Orange Cassidy to Saitama from One Punch Man. She's not very good at drawing connections.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brodie has one of the weakest looking discus clotheslines i swear, theres just no force put into it at all are they?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Shit, finish up Daniels now. Count to twenty on a discus clothesline and him asking why his opponent broke up a pin.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

taker1986 said:


> FTR v Lucha Bros next week. fucking take my money.


Unfortunately, people will still find something to bitch about with that match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Old man Daniels can't hit the BME like he used to.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Elite selling for Stunt. Sigh...


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

More Rebel on my TV please.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Kenny in the ring against marko fucking stunt.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That’s an awesome fuckin card


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

3 "special" shows in a row? lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Elite are going to be taking on Marko Stunt.

...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Big Swole is fucking terrible.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Next week looks amazing 😨


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oracle said:


> Kenny in the ring against marko fucking stunt.


Even worse, Kenny selling for Marko fucking Stunt.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW is to cheesy . I hope the direction of this stops


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuck this Britt Baker Vs Big Swole nonsense off as well.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> You know why AEW is losing the ratings fight? NXT is a macho program and AEW are putting Nyla Rose and Sonny Kiss on television instead of women.


Care to post the head-to-head score? I'll even let you use total viewers instead of the Nielsen rankings!


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

OC theme does not fit him whatsoever.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Swan-San said:


> 3 "special" shows in a row? lol


Are they just doing it cause they had to push Moxley vs Cage back and didn't want it to be on a regular episode of Dynamite? Cause thats dumb as fuck to pull a 3rd special show outta your ass for 1 match then just throw random matches on the card with ZERO build.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Rebel might be the best looking women on the roster.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Freshly Squashed next.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

The Masked Avenger said:


> Rebel might be the best looking women on the roster.


Despite being 41..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> Even worse, Kenny selling for Marko fucking Stunt.


This is gonna be like when Kenny faced the little girl in NJPW aint it?


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

The Masked Avenger said:


> Rebel might be the best looking women on the roster.


? She looks like a lunch lady


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Big Swole is so awful, everything is so amatuer whyyyy


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Masked Avenger said:


> Rebel might be the best looking women on the roster.


Looks like she could probably go too. Don’t know her background in wrestling tho.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Are they just doing it cause they had to push Moxley vs Cage back and didn't want it to be on a regular episode of Dynamite? Cause thats dumb as fuck to pull a 3rd special show outta your ass for 1 match then just throw random matches on the card with ZERO build.


They don't know what they're doing.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> This is gonna be like when Kenny faced the little girl in NJPW aint it?


The little girl looked more menacing.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why on earth is Marko Stunt in the ring with those five next week? 

I hope they play an "injury" angle to get someone else in his place.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

So next week we have all the big stars on the show like you always say it has to be, but you choose look at Marko Stunt.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Why p


SAMCRO said:


> This is gonna be like when Kenny faced the little girl in NJPW aint it?


Holy shit, it is. They're not going to be able to help themselves.

By the way, I thought that The Elite vs. Marko Stunt was a joke.

Conspiracy theory: The Bucks are trying to get FTR under. They're threats.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This theme is shit


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

What happened to Jericho and Tyson ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why would OC wear the same gross fucking blood stained shirt for two weeks?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And now the only match on the card thats gonna be worth anything.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is that shit on his shirt?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Is this the main event? If so that's disappointing


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, Jericho hitting the mascot has made it into his TurnerTron. Fucking awful.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

"Every viewer I ever made, I pushed away."


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Reba and Roll Model are funny.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh my god, Jim Cornette reviewing this is going to be amazing. Hearing JR hype this up, haha.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OC trying _marks_


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> And now the only match on the card thats gonna be worth anything.


The 8 man tag match was fucking awesome.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Jericho and OC going against Cole and Lee for the title? They should have gone with the 8 man tag match as the main event imo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else wish Jericho would go back to wearing kickpads? i always thought him in wrestling boots looked weird, especially cause he went his entire wrestling career in kickpads.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jericho buried in the opening seconds. Wasn't this match supposed to have psychology? A geek with his hands in his pockets just pissed all over you.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Orange Cassidy is so pissed at being bashed up by this man that he won't take his hands out of his pockets to punch him.

This fucking company.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Guess everyone is ignoring my post now lol


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Keep in mind, Jericho has gone on record saying that this is his best match in his 30 year career


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Masked Avenger said:


> Jericho and OC going against Cole and Lee for the title? They should have gone with the 8 man tag match as the main event imo.


Mox being quarantined really fucked them for their main event, nothing else they had on the card was main event worthy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> The 8 man tag match was fucking awesome.


but was it though?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ah, Jericho thinks this is great because he got to pull funny faces. I get it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

the_hound said:


> but was it though?


Yes, it was.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

the_hound said:


> but was it though?


Yes.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jericho looks like he's beating up a child. This is fucking uncomfortable and weird.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

OC is entertaining


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

the_hound said:


> but was it though?


Easily the best match on a poor show


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

the_hound said:


> but was it though?


No it was just big spot after big spot never slowing to down to let you breath for a second.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

People realize OC can actually go right lol


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Your first ever world champion getting his ass beat by a grown man that looks and acts like a middle schooler huh


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

You can see what Orange Cassidy's doing a fucking mile away. He's fucking shit.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Jericho looks like he's beating up a child. This is fucking uncomfortable and weird.


Yup. Looks like he's beating up a 16 year old kid who in his first month or two of working out.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol si TNT belt already not being defended weekly


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

"Play along, right now!" Lol, JR fucking hates this. He's doing his best for those seven figures though.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> People realize OC can actually go right lol


It doesn't matter because he doesn't have big oiled up muscles for them to cream their pants to.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jericho is also going to find his promises and shit-talking on Twitter will deliver diminishing returns. Tony's promises too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Come on people Orange aint that small, he looks close to the same size as Daniel Bryan.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, Cody's opponent for the TNT Title is apparently Sonny Kiss.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

SAMCRO said:


> Come on people Orange aint that small, he looks close to the same size as Daniel Bryan.


Orange Cassidy is 161lbs. Daniel Bryan is 210lbs. There's legitimately a 49lbs difference.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Jesus..


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Lol, Cody's opponent for the TNT Title is apparently Sonny Kiss.


I wonder if they'll go 10+ like Cody did with Marq Quen.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Jericho is also going to find his promises and shit-talking on Twitter will deliver diminishing returns. *Tony's promises too.*


Those shockwaves...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If Jericho actually put that stretch in, you'd think it would legit break the dude in half.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I ve seen this on Twitter...if this is true is a bit meh.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This company doesn't care, why should the fans?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> Jesus..
> 
> View attachment 88599


I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

taker1986 said:


> Jesus..
> 
> View attachment 88599


*facepalm


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> Jesus..
> 
> View attachment 88599


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

taker1986 said:


> Jesus..
> 
> View attachment 88599


Looking forward to seeing Sonny twerk his ass in Cody's face. 😭


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The only thing that makes sense with that TNT Title thing is if Archer destroys Sonny Kiss, takes his spot, then wins the TNT Title after blitzing Cody. But even that is like...why didn't that happen at Double or Nothing, you know?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Anyone else think Aubrey Edwards is kinda hot?


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Congrats to AEW. Tonight I saw all the shit that made me stop watching pro wrestlng years ago. Proud to say I shut that shit off for the evening. Can't wait until I see their ratings tank again this week.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Its like TK has just given up. 

what fan wants to see Sonny Kiss vs Cody


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This has been no different nor better, individual performance wise, than anything Jericho ever did on a random edition of Raw. He's blowing so much fucking steam with this horseshit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Wood said:


> Orange Cassidy is 161lbs. Daniel Bryan is 210lbs. There's legitimately a 49lbs difference.


Dude when you google what a wrestlers weight is its likely not all that true, many wrestlers have stated they don't weight what they're announced as weighing, they add on pounds if they sound too small.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> View attachment 88600
> 
> 
> I ve seen this on Twitter...if this is true is a bit meh.


Fucking hell


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

AEW is complete trash. Bad beyond my lowest expectations before it debuted.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh they're fucking doing the shin kicks. Fuck.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This match sucks.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The Wood said:


> This has been no different nor better, individual performance wise, than anything Jericho ever did on a random edition of Raw. He's blowing so much fucking steam with this horseshit.


Ive lost a bit of respect for Jericho these past few weeks.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Sonny Kiss is trashhhh


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nic


MoxAsylum said:


> Anyone else think Aubrey Edwards is kinda hot?


Nice body, horse face.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Hopefully the rating bombs, they need to change or go away


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

SAMCRO said:


> Dude when you google what a wrestlers weight is its likely not all that true, many wrestlers have stated they don't weight what they're announced as weighing, they add on pounds if they sound too small.


Bryan has muscle. Cassidy does not.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Why does the ring seem smaller this week


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MoxAsylum said:


> Anyone else think Aubrey Edwards is kinda hot?


No


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

People told me Orange Cassidy could go. If this is him in "go" mode he's not that great.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This is, in terms of sequences and structure, the same as any fucking Chris Jericho match ever. Except shit is getting way more daylight than it usually does.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho needs help to beat this goof? Wow.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Marbar said:


> Congrats to AEW. Tonight I saw all the shit that made me stop watching pro wrestlng years ago. Proud to say I shut that shit off for the evening. Can't wait until I see their ratings tank again this week.


K bye. Oh no, wait you'll be here next week to shit on the show again. See you then.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If you were generally perusing, and you saw Orange Cassidy doing a Superman Punch, you'd think he was the Gillberg to Roman Reigns' Goldberg.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Swan-San said:


> Hopefully the rating bombs, they need to change or go away


There's an alternative to this scenario that would be real easy to accomplish....


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

So, that's what all the hype was about huh?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm sorry but this match was fucking great


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> I just threw up in my mouth.


Honestly, he could've picked about 50 better options, makes a mockery of the TNT title. This is very underwhelming. At least the rest of the show looks good.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

lolAEW.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, Jericho talks about "psychology" in this match. Orange Cassidy just kicked out of baseball bat to the face followed by a Codebreaker. Fucking hell, hahaha.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Wood said:


> Bryan has muscle. Cassidy does not.


Bryan has stated in interviews he weighs about 190 pounds, so he's doesn't weigh that much more than Cassidy. And Bryan aint got that much muscle lol, if anything he barely has a bit more muscle mass than Cassidy..


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cassidy so small he struggled to _hold Jericho's leg_.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, they might have jumped the shark after this episode.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Poor Aubrey having to lay down in that OJ.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ive said it before, cassidy is a crowd guy. I mean its hard enough ti like anything with no crowds. Some guys are very crowd orientated charcters


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

SAMCRO said:


> Bryan has stated in interviews he weights about 190 pounds, so he's doesn't weigh that much more than Cassidy. And Bryan aint got that much muscle lol, if anything he barely has a bit more muscle mass than Cassidy..


This is absolute horseshit. Even if he weights 190lbs, he's still 30lbs heavier than Cassidy and looks about 50lbs better.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

That match was better than I expected. Cassidy can actually go in the ring. Looked strong in defeat. Glad Jericho ended up being the winner.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Why do so many wrestlers in AEW have fucking awful names for moves?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Main Event was solid. 

8 man tag was excellent. 

The rest was ok to bad. 

Overall the show was quite meh this week.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

That was underwhelming for even what I thought it was going to be. I thought it would be a lot more...interesting to discuss afterwards, you know? It was Jericho having the usual Jericho match with a broomstick.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Anyone bitching about this match is just a troll


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well Jericho certainly elevated Cassidy in this match. Good shit!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Meh


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> Honestly, he could've picked about 50 better options, makes a mockery of the TNT title. This is very underwhelming. At least the rest of the show looks good.


Besides Marko, unfortunately.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The worst main event on a "big show" I've ever seen and possibly the worst TV special I've ever seen in my life.

Chris Jericho needed the help of PNP, Orange Juice to the eyes, a bat, a codebreaker and The Judas Effect to beat Orange Cassidy. Let that one sink in folks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I really enjoyed Jericho/OC and the 8 man tag.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TripleG said:


> I really enjoyed Jericho/OC and the 8 man tag.


Those were the 2 matches they promoted the most


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Good show. The only real disappointment was Nyla squashing two jobbers and the meh announcement. 

Tag title match was a decent opener. 

Archer looked like a beast. He needs a meaningful win soon though. 

8 man tag match was fucking great. Glad Lucha Bros got the winning pinfall. Put the titles on them. Can't wait for Lucha Bros v FTR next week, give them at least 20 minutes. 

6 man tag was OK, nothing more. 

OC/Jericho was much better than I thought it was going to be. Decent main event. 

Overall I give it a 7/10 Nyla letdown took a score down.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

2 good matches on this show. The rest was meh.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Where are TK’s shockwaves?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Imagine giving this show a 7/10.

Anyone who thinks this show was above like a 4 should message me and I'll send you links to professional wrestling done properly.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I personally thought all the in-ring action was good tonight and the only complaints I would have are philosophical. Like should __ be having a good match with __? Luckily, I stopped wearing my amateur booker hat


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> Anyone bitching about this match is just a troll


That's absolute bullshit. People have explained their reasons for not liking it: 


Needless hype (insecurity, probably)
Telegraphed moved
Nonsensical spots
Overbooked
Unrealistic
Kicking out of too much shit
Cassidy's presence in the ring

Absolutely all of those are fair and reasonable criticisms. And hopefully the ratings come back and reflect that, so you can call a bunch of people who give up this horseshit "trolls" too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Wood said:


> This is absolute horseshit. Even if he weights 190lbs, he's still 30lbs heavier than Cassidy and looks about 50lbs better.


30lbs heavier aint that much.

Heres a comparison, Bryan just has a bit of a wider torso, but otherwise they're pretty close.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If you like it, fair enough. I'll just accuse you of bad taste. But it pisses me off when people just dismiss criticisms of bad shit like it comes from a cruel and aimless place. No. Jericho vs. Cassidy was a bad match. It wasn't even a great individual performance from Jericho.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Congratulations AEW, tonight they officially turned into a televised version of PWG.

Lucha Bros & Butcher and The Blade vs Young Bucks & FTR albeit chaotic, was the type of non psychology mess that you expect to see in a PWG ring.

Jericho vs Orange Cassidy was the same, Jericho having to sell for a guy who wrestles with his hands in his pockets, it’s getting stale now.

On top of that, they gave Brian Cage an unnecessary belt.

And they somehow made the Women’s division worse than it already is, another fucking manager, Big Swole getting suspended for kidnap, garbage writing.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Alright_Mate said:


> Congratulations AEW, tonight they officially turned into a televised version of PWG.
> 
> Lucha Bros & Butcher and The Blade vs Young Bucks & FTR albeit chaotic, was the type of non psychology mess that you expect to see in a PWG ring.
> 
> ...


PWG with a budget. Although the budget is showing less and less.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Decent show.

I like how Hangman and Omega seem very pissed off - but they're taking it out on the other guys in the ring and not quite letting it affect them as a tag team yet. Intrigued as to see how they lose the belts and when they do - I thought it might be the Lucha Bros who do it, but I can't call Lucha Bros/FTR next week, I assume one of those will eventually be the ones to take the belts off of them though.

Enjoyed Lance destroying.

I called Taz and the FTW belt nearly 2 weeks ago - just sort of made sense with to what Taz builds Cage up as, the fact the title match was cancelled and Taz also carrying around a FTW towel with him. I like it - just book it right going forwards.

8 man tag match was fun for me - I really like Butcher & The Blade and I am glad that this goes down as a win for them, whilst they are not top of the tree when it comes to the stacked tag division, they ARE different and I like Butcher alot, hopefully this is potentially the start of them getting a few wins, even if it's against the lower teams just to boost their numbers up if anything. And holy shit at the Fenix spot.

Don't care for Swole to be honest - I'm not really up for the feud. They're doing their best but Swole isn't the greatest in the ring and Baker is no ring general, I feel like the match and the feud would only work in front of a crowd with the audience being the face in that scenario to Bakers heel - the quicker Baker is back and beats Swole the better, so she can move on to what'll likely be a feud with Rebel.

Dark Order/Colt isn't bad - Colt can't see what we can see and that's Brodie exploiting him despite the injuries, they even have Colt get the pin as a way of winning over his faith in them even more. I am interested to see where it goes from week to week and how they use this when recruiting new people.

OC/Jericho was fun - again, I feel like it NEEDED a crowd. Wasn't as great as was hyped, but not going to blame anyone on that AEW roster for hyping up the main event of their show when they are in competition with another company on the same night at the exact same time, that's business. I'm not surprised Jericho won and the right guy went over. Orange Cassidy losing doesn't do any harm to him as a character, eventually he WILL get that win and I think they know it would probably have to be in front of a crowd.

--

Overall, not AS good as last weeks - but they've got a stacked card next week.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright_Mate said:


> Congratulations AEW, tonight they officially turned into a televised version of PWG.
> 
> Lucha Bros & Butcher and The Blade vs Young Bucks & FTR albeit chaotic, was the type of non psychology mess that you expect to see in a PWG ring.
> 
> ...


Every time OC put his hands in his pockets, he used it as a feint to open up Jericho's defenses.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm an AEW apologist and I didn't like this event. I think the problem was it was advertised as a special event but it felt like a regular week of Dynamite. I wouldn't have been disappointed if it wasn't advertised as an event. It's all good next week looks stacked.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Every time OC put his hands in his pockets, he used it as a feint to open up Jericho's defenses.


He put his hands in his pockets for maximum 20s......


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

For me Orange vs Jericho was actually better than Jericho vs Moxley


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Everything was good. I thought Joey got a bit too much offence on Archer and the match went on a bit too long and Nyla's announcement was a let down other than those two grips it was a good show. Not as good as last week though.

Also TK has to stop hyping things because they are never as good as advertised. It's better to undersell and over deliver because if it's the other way around you leave yourself open to criticism. And wrestling fans are brutal especially since they are going up against the machine and their army of stans.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Masked Avenger said:


> Everything was good. I thought Joey got a bit too much offence on Archer and the match went on a bit too long and Nyla's announcement was a let down other than those two grips it was a good show. Not as good as last week though.
> 
> Also TK has to stop hyping things because they are never as good as advertised. It's better to undersell and over deliver because if it's the other way around you leave yourself open to criticism. And wrestling fans are brutal especially since they are going up against the machine and their army of stans.


I think him being a huge ECW fan made him hype the Taz announcement too much.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

How could anyone possibly think this was a good or decent show? Like what the fuck are you comparing it to?

That was so embarrassingly trash, I would honestly rather be caught watching porn


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

midgetlover69 said:


> How could anyone possibly think this was a good or decent show? Like what the fuck are you comparing it to?
> 
> That was so embarrassingly trash, I would honestly rather be caught watching porn


I guess Dynamite was trending number 1 on twitter because of how bd it was.....


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> I guess Dynamite was trending number 1 on twitter because of how bd it was.....


To be fair, porn is extremely popular too


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> I think him being a huge ECW fan made him hype the Taz announcement too much.


I guess. I've never been a big ECW fan so it really means nothing to me.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> I guess Dynamite was trending number 1 on twitter because of how bd it was.....


I mean theres literally nothing else happening right now so...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah this show was pretty bad, they really shouldn't have had a two night special if they didn't have enough of a card to split it into two nights, they really only had Cage vs Moxley for night 2 and without that there was really nothing, i mean OC vs Jericho was alright but it wasn't worthy of main eventing the final night of a two part special event.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Though it was an average show tonight, nothing too special, but still enjoyed watching.

-Omega/Page vs Private Party was okay. I think it went 5 minutes too long, but other than that, another good win for Omega/Page. I don't know if they keep them as a tag team going into All Out and just do Omega/Page vs Bucks vs FTR, or if they do Omega vs Page, but I'm excited for whatever it is.

-Archer and Janela was fun mayhem. Archer is a beast and looked great. The guy always gets me hyped when he comes out, he definitely carries a different energy. Now that Kiss is involved with Cody next week, Archer will move on to the next thing, or maybe even attack Cody for an All Out rematch.

-Didn't really care too much for the FTW Championship segment. I wonder how long Cage holds on to that thing. Not really a fan of it, but still very much looking forward to Mox vs Cage next week.

-The 8 Man Tag was hyped af. Awesome destroyer from Fenix to the outside. One of the craziest spots I have ever seen in wrestling. Really fun clusterfuck and definitely the best 8 man tag I've ever seen. (not saying much)

-Didn't care for any of the Nyla stuff. Don't really know why she needs a manager, but whatever. Good squash for Nyla though beating 2 women.

-The Dark Order/SCU match was okay. Only purpose was to keep the Colt Cabana storyline going. I'm liking how they keep having Brodie hit his finisher just to have Colt take the pin. I also like that they tied up the SCU loose end. Average in ring stuff here. I wanna see more Anna Jay.

-Jericho vs Cassidy was fine. Cassidy looked good and Jericho played the heel role effectively. The age is catching up to the guy though he's been super slow and plodding in the ring lately. Fun stuff here. Glad Jericho won. I wonder what he gets into for All Out.

Below average show tonight. Overall 6/10 from me. Looking forward to next week. FTR vs Lucha Bros is gonna be fuckin epic and Mox vs Cage will be good. Cody vs Kiss I'm not too keen on but it could be a good match seeing as Kiss is pretty athletic. Elite vs Jurassic Express should be pretty good too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Though it was an average show tonight, nothing too special, but still enjoyed watching.
> 
> -Omega/Page vs Private Party was okay. I think it went 5 minutes too long, but other than that, another good win for Omega/Page. I don't know if they keep them as a tag team going into All Out and just do Omega/Page vs Bucks vs FTR, or if they do Omega vs Page, but I'm excited for whatever it is.
> 
> ...


Mostly agree with you here, but I’m already pissed off knowing Omega is going to sell Marko’s shit. Fml


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Full Show Review (well, kind of):

*Omega & Hangman vs. Private Party was better than the tag title match last week so that was good. Private Party have so much raw talent but they're offense execution is 50/50, like that Standing Spanish Fly spot. But I loved that spot where Cassidy hit some crazy Flatliner move to Page on the outside. And I loved the Top Rope Powerbomb towards the end. Another win for Omega and Page. Onto All Out.

*The Archer/Janela match was solid, though could have been a bit shorter (aka not going through a commercial break). I've realized that in Kayfabe Jake is a horrible manager. Every time he distracts the ref, Archer's opponent takes advantage, lol. Table spot was sick. Hopefully Archer can keep winning going forward.

*Tony Khan needs to stop announcing "big things" on Twitter. No Tony, Mox vs. Jake was not the greatest empty arena match ever. And no Tony, Taz bringing out a personalized belt is not a "shock wave" making moment. Promo was solid though.

*The 8 Man Tag was just a pure junk food match and I loved it. A fucking Canadian Destroyer off the ropes onto the pile. Damn. Loved it. Hope this sets up Lucha Bros as challengers at All Out while FTR and Bucks fight at FTR.

*Nyla squashed 2 jobbers. Was exactly what I expected from it. And now she's going to bring in a manager for herself and go after Shida. Fine, I guess. AEW's Women's Division is so barren right now they have no choice but to go back to Nyla as the next big challenger.

And they do kind of book themselves into a corner here. If Nyla doesn't beat Shida then her bringing in a manager doesn't really mean anything. And if Nyla wins, you prematurely end Shida's reign. Eh.

*I tried to care about Dark Order & Cabana vs. SCU, but I couldn't. The action was fine, they tried hard, but the hook of this angle is Dark Order trying to recruit Cabana. I don't care, I'm sorry.

*Did not see Jericho vs. Cassidy because I was watching Lee vs. Cole on NXT. Will try to get to that tomorrow.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Masked Avenger said:


> Lol AEW apologists. You have literally become The Wood without the long winded posts. Congrats.


And you can lick the sweat off my balls. Who the fuck are you..?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Mostly agree with you here, but I’m already pissed off knowing Omega is going to sell Marko’s shit. Fml


Yeah not a fan of Marko getting in offense, but Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus being in there with the Elite is gonna be great, should still be a fun match and I can overlook Marko knowing that 5/6 guys in the match are some of the best in the company.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The worst main event on a "big show" I've ever seen and possibly the worst TV special I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> Chris Jericho needed the help of PNP, Orange Juice to the eyes, a bat, a codebreaker and The Judas Effect to beat Orange Cassidy. Let that one sink in folks.


You must have missed Rollins vs The Fiend at HIAC.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I liked the first hour. Only downfall in the hour was the Taz announcement. It was cringey. Like...who cares about the FTW belt..?

Didn’t see Nyla’s segment as I was busy discussing the 8-man clusterfuck (which was a glorious clusterfuck I might add), and the second hour in general was meh. I hate Colt Cabana’s smiling ass. I enjoy Orange Cassidy, and aside from him looking like he might kick out of anything Jericho threw at him, I didn’t hate the main event.

Just wish they wouldn’t use this as a reason to begin pushing Cassidy up the card. This is a push people. Accept it. Orange Cassidy is getting a push. And that’s terrible for the show overall.

Give him one decent showing in a match with Jericho and leave it at that, send him back to the undercard, and be done with it. But nah. He’s getting pushed.

So much potential with this company, but they always fail to see it through...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> You must have missed Rollins vs The Fiend at HIAC.


Yeah that was bad, but The Miz vs John Cena at WM will forever be the worst main event on a big show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You guys are shitting on AEW but chose to watch AEW over NXT EVERY week.... Ok...

I thought it was a great show with some good mathes and a new title belt make new programs. Looking forward to next weeks show!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah that was bad, but The Miz vs John Cena at WM will forever be the worst main event on a big show.


I'd take Miz/Cena over Rollins/Fiend or any of the last 3? Roman/Brock matches.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Below average show tonight. Overall 6/10 from me. Looking forward to next week. FTR vs Lucha Bros is gonna be fuckin epic and Mox vs Cage will be good. Cody vs Kiss I'm not too keen on but it could be a good match seeing as Kiss is pretty athletic. Elite vs Jurassic Express should be pretty good too.


6/10 would mean the show is above average.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> You guys are shitting on AEW but chose to watch AEW over NXT EVERY week.... Ok...
> 
> I thought it was a great show with some good mathes and a new title belt make new programs. Looking forward to next weeks show!


Will he actually be defending it. It's not recognized


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah not a fan of Marko getting in offense, but Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus being in there with the Elite is gonna be great, should still be a fun match and I can overlook Marko knowing that 5/6 guys in the match are some of the best in the company.


I'd just have MJF and Wardlow attack Stunt before the match and make it a 3 or 2 handy cap match, that way Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus would still look strong in defeat.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

delete


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The mood on Reddit is completely different. Here people are mad that OC had a competitive match with Jericho and there people are mad that OC didn't win LOL


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

EVP's are booking just to amuse themselves now. Jericho vs Orange, Cody vs Sonny Kiss, Omega/Bucks vs Jurassic Express - just "fun" matches they personally want to do rather than having any storyline weight behind them.

Also I wonder if they re-taped the Taz announcement after the spoilers leaked because why would the spoilers gloss over debuting the FTW title in their recap.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> I'd just have MJF and Wardlow attack Stunt before the match and make it a 3 or 2 handy cap match, that way Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus would still look strong in defeat.


Yeah that would be ideal. I don't know how much longer they're gonna feud with Jurassic Express though considering there's like 8 or 9 weeks to All Out. It's time to get MJF primed for Moxley coming out of Fight for the Fallen I think. I'm hoping this also restarts the Hangman storyline, where he's mad about Omega tagging with the Bucks and not him. If he was annoyed by not being considered one of the Elite even as tag champion, that would be good storyline progression, assuming they are doing Omega vs Page at All Out over Omega/Page vs Lucha Bros. I'm starting to think they keep them as a tag team for a big FTR or Lucha Bros match though. It's almost a crime to not get both mega tag matches, but I'm kinda biased because I also want the Omega heel turn. I don't know what I want first anymore lol.



Geeee said:


> The mood on Reddit is completely different. Here people are mad that OC had a competitive match with Jericho and there people are mad that OC didn't win LOL


What is the majority reasoning over there for thinking OC should have won?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Cassidy should have won. That match was great, but the outcome doesn't do anything for either man. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

MaseMan said:


> Cassidy should have won. That match was great, but the outcome doesn't do anything for either man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Absolute rubbish he should have won.

Jericho is the face of ur company and ur main draw what the fuck does OC do?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Will he actually be defending it. It's not recognized


It remains to be seen but it looks like Cage will have his first defense against Allin when he returns.



MaseMan said:


> Cassidy should have won. That match was great, but the outcome doesn't do anything for either man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


They need to keep Jericho strong for that eventual match with Tyson. Cassidy looks strong against the former world champ and shows that he can go toe to toe with high level talent. Everyone came out a winner in that match.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Just finished the show
Liked: 8 man tag
Oj vs Jericho
Page and omega vs PP
Meh: scu dark order. I do like the Colt cabana story
Cons: nyla vs whoever
Big swole and Britt baker, I get that it's setting up swole and BB when she comes back but who cares... Build it when she's closer to coming back. 
Archer and Nutella should have been a squash... Also what was the point of Jake teasing the snake... I guess we'll see next week

Overall pretty enjoyable show 

6.5 out of 10

Definitely would be better with the championship match

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'd take Miz/Cena over Rollins/Fiend or any of the last 3? Roman/Brock matches.


None of those matches was as absurd as Miz vs Cena main eventing WM though, just the sheer fact that the match happened is ridiculous, never mind it also had one of the shittiest booked endings of a WM match.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> I guess Dynamite was trending number 1 on twitter because of how bd it was.....


Didjn't they also trend #1 on the night they had their lowest ever viewership?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shawn Spears tags Cody on Twitter with a hand waving. Cody responds with “IV”.

Would it fucking hurt these guys to shut up and just let shit play out for once!? Goddamn!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

AEW is suffering way more than WWE when it comes to empty arena shows. I fucking miss the crowd, most of their shows are kinda meh and its been months. The OC stuff cant work without a crowd too, the whole magic of him was how absurdly over he was.

The FTW title segment was kinda corny too like who gives a fuck about ECW storyline from 22 years ago


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> None of those matches was as absurd as Miz vs Cena main eventing WM though, just the sheer fact that the match happened is ridiculous, never mind it also had one of the shittiest booked endings of a WM match.


A non dq match ending on a dq isnt as absurd as that match? On what planet?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

PP v omega page. Great. Kenny still has it ... would love him to turn heel in the inevitable break up.

Love Archer. Got to be champ soon. Hoyt, Hoyt, Hoyt... (bad boy has his place in wrestling too)

Taz...FTW...outstanding...please cage beat mox (I know he won’t)

8 man tag...not usually a fan of these, but so much better than ones I’ve seen in previous years. Enjoy Matt Jackson. 

Brit/swole. Sound buildup.

Nyla...can’t wait for Shida v Nyla. Go Shida.

Dark order v scu ... meh 

OC v Y2J . Wow. Don’t mind the pockets schtick but not during wrestling (although enjoyed the super kick). Jericho is still enjoyable. 2 more years ... one more run as champ ... then heel commentator. Jericho is class ... winning but still putting over OC.

I go into each show, not expecting Citizen Kane or Godfather every week, and enjoy myself.

Didnt even notice lack of crowd.

7.5/10


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hephaesteus said:


> A non dq match ending on a dq isnt as absurd as that match? On what planet?


This planet, yeah the Rollins/Fiend ending was stupid, but they tried to play it off as Rollins was gonna legit kill him to beat him cause The Fiend wouldn't stop, thus they had to stop it to save a guys life. John Cena vs a midcarder main eventing WM for the world title where there was an interference and the midcarder won was worse, yes.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Great show. Curious to know who Nyla Rose will get as her manager. Orange Cassidy and Jericho had a really good match. All matches were good overall though much better than last weeks which felt kinda shitty to me. Is Brit Baker gonna always be in that vehicle? And is Orange Cassidy ever gonna get a word in? Invested in both of these characters. I dont really know how to feel about The Dark Order and Colbanas involvement, just seems like a very unfitting guy to be in this angle.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> He put his hands in his pockets for maximum 20s......


That's too long in a fight. That shit will get you knocked the fuck out. 



rbl85 said:


> I guess Dynamite was trending number 1 on twitter because of how bd it was.....


Something doesn't need to be good to trend. Lol, I bet Kanye West trended when he threw his hat into the presidency ring. Something like "I can't believe wrestling has fallen so far lol #AEWDynamite" is going to count. And there is such thing as attracting a bad crowd. 



Undertaker23RKO said:


> You must have missed Rollins vs The Fiend at HIAC.


A lot of people did because they've given up on shitty wrestling. Maybe try not to set your taste bar so low? 



Ham and Egger said:


> You guys are shitting on AEW but chose to watch AEW over NXT EVERY week.... Ok...
> 
> I thought it was a great show with some good mathes and a new title belt make new programs. Looking forward to next weeks show!


This is the first week I've watched a whole show in a LONG time. Not everybody who follows the wrestling industry has the masochistic flare you accuse them of. 



Geeee said:


> The mood on Reddit is completely different. Here people are mad that OC had a competitive match with Jericho and there people are mad that OC didn't win LOL


This should serve as a warning to be careful of who you perceive as "over." If you judge by these fans, you are always going to get a false read and drive your shit into the ground. 



AEW Super Fan said:


> That was the greatest show in wrestling history


I absolutely adore this gimmick. Well done. 



bdon said:


> Shawn Spears tags Cody on Twitter with a hand waving. Cody responds with “IV”.
> 
> Would it fucking hurt these guys to shut up and just let shit play out for once!? Goddamn!


Shawn Spears being in the Elite Horsemen (what do you think they call it? "Horsepower?") is going to lead to discussions about who the worst member ever is/was.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

Fyter Fest has been awesome beats anything the WWE has been offering so far.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

jpickens said:


> Fyter Fest has been awesome beats anything the WWE has been offering so far.


Daniel Bryan vs. Drew Gulak shits all over ANYTHING on this show. So does Riddle vs. Styles. Bryan vs. Styles. NXT in general. What about the WWE is actually worse than a dude who wouldn't have made it onto Metal/Jakked in the day getting a match with Chris Jericho? 

How quickly people work themselves.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

HEre's how I want Nyla Rose manager thing to happen. Nyla Rose hires a manger says NAW then puts the manager through a table and walks off.

Actually an upset in Bucks and FTR losing. I'd like to see more upsets once in a while, makes you have to pay attention to matches, and helps people get over.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay thoughts time

Hardy party vs the best hangmen. Hot opener, them kids are still showing potential and omega and page are always quality. Bit spotty but fine for a curtain opener I was pleased.

I hate myself but Joey is one tough son of a bitch. I legit thought he was dead after that pounce. The spoilers were miss leading. It said archer won off a distraction which was clearly BS. He murdered Joey. Well done boys

Loved the debut of the FTW championship. I admit to a big grin on my face

Nyla existed

Dark order existed

To echo someone else's sentiments I normally hate clusterfucks but this was brilliant and I loved the tag team psychology well done 

And OC and old man Jericho stole the show. I loved the psychology of working the back, the hope spots, the brilliant OC spot in to the superkick. It should have been over after the bat but that's a minor complaint. Fantastic work

Overall great show


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

JBLGOAT said:


> HEre's how I want Nyla Rose manager thing to happen. Nyla Rose hires a manger says NAW then puts the manager through a table and walks off.
> 
> Actually an upset in Bucks and FTR losing. I'd like to see more upsets once in a while, makes you have to pay attention to matches, and helps people get over.


This got no one over. FTR and The Bucks are not more over than they were heading in, nor does anyone want to see the "dream match" between them any more than when they went in. This was just spinning the wheels on that front. The Lucha Bros are as over as they are ever going to be with the AEW audience and Butcher & Blade are always going to just be bodies in the division. Yes, they'll probably get a Tag Title run, because I'm sure mostly everyone will be given a novelty run, but how do they look any better than they did last week?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Wood said:


> Daniel Bryan vs. Drew Gulak shits all over ANYTHING on this show. So does Riddle vs. Styles. Bryan vs. Styles. NXT in general. What about the WWE is actually worse than a dude who wouldn't have made it onto Metal/Jakked in the day getting a match with Chris Jericho?
> 
> How quickly people work themselves.


NXT shits all over AEW and yet here you are talking about AEW and chose this program over WWE like you have consistently done since its inception. They're doing something right!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> This got no one over. FTR and The Bucks are not more over than they were heading in, nor does anyone want to see the "dream match" between them any more than when they went in. This was just spinning the wheels on that front. The Lucha Bros are as over as they are ever going to be with the AEW audience and Butcher & Blade are always going to just be bodies in the division. Yes, they'll probably get a Tag Title run, because I'm sure mostly everyone will be given a novelty run, but how do they look any better than they did last week?


Cause they won a big match. Well technically were on the winning team. Better to beat a team that is worth a shit than nobodies like they did on dark


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ham and Egger said:


> NXT shits all over AEW and yet here you are talking about AEW and chose this program over WWE like you have consistently done since its inception. They're doing something right!


I don't choose AEW over NXT. Is this the delusion that AEW is left with? 



Firefromthegods said:


> Cause they won a big match. Well technically were on the winning team. Better to beat a team that is worth a shit than nobodies like they did on dark


The winning of a match is often inconsequential as to whether or not someone goes over or not. The outcome of this match doesn't matter, won't matter, doesn't help anybody. More 50/50 booking though and FTR are already "just guys." Yay for WWE influence!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Wood said:


> I don't choose AEW over NXT. Is this the delusion that AEW is left with?


You can pick a program to watch and discuss. You choose to watch AEW all the time. I understand that you dont like everything the show has to offer (nothing wrong being critical) but let's be real. You love shit talking the product and say NXT is better but always watches AEW over NXT consistently. I dont get it. Even if you say NXT is better than AEW, you still treat AEW as priority viewing over NXT.


----------



## Chandler Ward (May 10, 2015)

I thought we had another awesome show from AEW tonight. AEW Fyter Fest night 2 wasn't as good as night 1, but it was still pretty damn good. I think it would have been much better if the AEW World Championship match would have still taken place, but it's okay because next week's Fight For The Fallen looks great. I think more people are going to lean towards NXT this week because they had the match everyone wanted to see between Cole/Lee for both the NXT Championship & NXT North American Championship. Here's what I thought of AEW Fyter Fest Night 2.

1. AEW World Tag Team Championships: Hangman Page & Kenny Omega(c) def. Private Party- 4 Stars

Can Hangman & Omega have a match that's not great? These guys are a great tag team and have been great tag team champions. Private Party looked good here, still don't really like Matt Hardy being with them but okay. Good build up for the eventual Hangman heel turn I'm desperately waiting for to lead up to All Out lol.

2. Lance Archer def. Joey Janela- 3 Stars

To be honest I really didn't care about this match, and I haven't cared for the program these two guys have been in. Lance Archer kinda fell off a bit after losing to Cody at Double Or Nothing for the TNT title but he will be back up to where he needs to be in no time. I don't like Janela & Sonny Kiss as a pairing at all, but this was a good match.

3. The Lucha Bros. and The Butcher & The Blade def. FTR & The Young Bucks- 4.5 Stars

I thought this was one of the best 8 man tag matches I've ever seen. Great action, Bucks & FTR looked great as team, and next week at Fight For The Fallen FTR will face The Lucha Bros. and I am certain it will be an amazing match. I thought the The Lucha Bros getting the win here for their team was the right choice, as it gives FTR & The Young Bucks some tension as well as that accidental superkick from Matt Jackson, as this will all culminate at All Out I'm sure. 

4. Handicap: Nyla Rose def. Kenzie Page & KiLynn King- 1 Star

I like Nyla Rose, and I like a few other AEW Women's wrestlers but their women's division is severely lacking, and I've said that on multiple occasions. I'm not interested in another Hikaru Shida & Nyla Rose match because I already saw what was quite a good match at Double Or Nothing between the two and I'd like to someone else go after Shida. 

5. The Dark Order def. SCU- 3 Stars

This was a damn good match, but this was another match on this card I didn't care too much about. I think quite like Lance Archer, Mr. Brodie Lee has fallen off a bit since losing to Jon Moxley in the AEW World Championship match at Double Or Nothing but I do think he will be fine. Don't really know how the Colt Cabana storyline is going to end, but I guess we will have to see.

6. Chris Jericho def. Orange Cassidy- 3 Stars

This was a damn good match as well, close to 3.5 but not quite. I thought Orange Cassidy looks great in the ring, but I do think he really benefits from a live crowd. Thought this was a cool match, and was hilarious, as I think as much shit AEW gets for their comedy sometimes, I think their comedy is good. If I'm nit picking here, I didn't like OC kicking out of Jericho's Codebreaker a whole lot, but it's not a big deal, I just like the Codebreaker to be protected more than it is, but we do have the Judas Effect. 

Another damn good show from AEW, not as good as last week's but Fight For The Fallen will be remarkable.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Okay, so here we go. For those who don't like negativity turn away now because this is without question the worst AEW show I've ever seen in my life. The fact this was promoted as a TV special or whatever it is meant to be is just an insult.

I went into this looking forward to it due to how strong last weeks show was. Last week they seemed to really get it and did well. Not amazing or awesome but well enough to get a thumbs up. This was horrific. Legit, if I was offered 500 dollars or under to re-watch this garbage I'd gladly lose out on the 500. 600 would be enough to tempt me though.

Let us begin:

*AEW World Tag Team Title Match: Kenny & Page (Champions) Vs Private Party*

Admittedly I only saw the end of this match so I won't be too hard on it. From what little I saw it seemed like a typical Kenny & Page tag match. The fact they went back and forth for like 15 minutes is just stupid booking though and does nothing to make Kenny or Page look good.

*Joey Janela Vs Lance Archer w/ Jake Roberts*

In classic AEW fashion a match that should've gone maybe 5 minutes maximum went double the amount of time and was back and forth because AEW HAVE NOOOO FUCKING IDEA WHAT THEY'RE DOING. Joey Janela looks like he should be working at the local supermarket selling you cold cuts and wishing you a good day whilst Archer legitimately looks like a man who could rip you apart and could make his living from fighting. The stupid interference, Jake looking like a fucking idiot, table spots with no disqualifications called despite the fact interference DID have to occur behind the referees back, Archer made to look stupid as he actually sells for this comedy goof. Holy shit. Awful.

*Darby Allin* is next and he does a coffin drop into a foam pit. Who cares about this bullshit? 

*The Major Announcement* is up next and Tony Khan promised us an announcement that would send shockwaves throughout the wrestling world. I knew it'd be a disappointment but not to this magnitude as Taz simply declares Brian Cage the FTW Champion because...reasons?

I like ECW as much as the next guy but the original story behind Taz being the FTW Champion was because long time World Champion Shane Douglas would constantly duck him, politic his way out of fighting Taz and the fans were demanding Taz win the belt so to make Douglas look more like a heel and get Taz over as a "No fucks given" bad ass babyface he created his own. This had months of build and the fans demanding Taz be recognised which is why it worked.

In this situation Tony Khan marks for classic ECW and comes up with this idea to make Cage the FTW Champion. Is Moxley ducking Cage? No, he might have coronavirus but the match is occurring next week. So why is Brian Cage now the FTW Champion? There is literally no reason except to rehash a story line from 22 years ago because Tony Khan likes it and because they legitimately want to steal WWE's idea of champion vs champion next week. Again, I need to point this out again. THEY HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THEY ARE DOING. ZERO. This is now a hot shot angle and people are legitimately saying it's good. 

Also, Tony Khan is now just like Dixie Carter. She used to do this bullshit all the time. "Oh a former World Champion is coming in" people would speculate the return of Sting, big name WWE guys and then it'd be something stupid like Pacman Jones (A former TNA WORLD Tag Team Champion). He has killed any trust he has with his audience just like Dixie did.

*Butcher & Blade/Lucha Brothers Vs FTR/Young Bucks*

A total spotfest devoid of psychology and not even the good sense to let certain parts of the match breath. This is a match you can see at any independent in any country where guys just do moves for the sake of doing moves. Personally I don't mind a spotfest if they're short but this was entirely too long. They did some nice spots but we've seen most of it before and nobody really cares about it anymore. I won't say awful on this one but I'll give it a big old meh. Also, in classic AEW fashion they beat their two hottest tag teams proving that they aren't as good as everyone thinks they are. Good one.

*Big Swole *is next as she walks up towards the arena mid show for no reason. She couldn't be having a match because Nyla already had two opponents for the night and she obviously wasn't a crowd member so why did she turn up? No explanation. Turns out she's suspended from the show for kidnapping Britt Baker despite the fact that she popped up on AEW Dark just yesterday and had a match on there. So Britt Baker only petitioned Big Swole to be suspended in the past 24 hours despite the fact that the kidnapping occurred like 2-3 weeks ago. Again, *NOTHING MAKES SENSE. *Also makes AEW management look stupid because as Big Swole pointed out she drove 3 and 1/2 hours to turn up to the arena and nobody even thought to inform her that she was suspended. *STUPID.

Nyla Rose Vs Two Jobbers*

Nyla wins a squash despite her being shown a long time ago that she's far from a monster with how often she gets her ass kicked. Big old meh here again.

*Post Match *we have Nyla cut a promo saying all the successful wrestlers in AEW have managers therefore she wants a manager also. She says a manager is the missing piece for her to regain her championship despite the fact that only one champion in the entire history of AEW has ever had a manager and that's Cody. Nyla herself won the AEW Women's Title without a manager so why would she think this way? Remember, this was hyped as a big announcement also. Again, *NOTHING MAKES SENSE.

Colt Cabana *is in the trainers room with a gigantic bruise on his side and he can barely get up from the pain. For whatever reason despite having 5 fit and healthy wrestlers ready to perform we have Brodie Lee deliberately put himself at a disadvantage against a group consisting of former World Champions and the former AEW World Tag Team Champions. Why would he do this? Maybe if it was a team of jobbers it'd have made some sense but surely Brodie would want the best team available at this big show and would give Colt a week or two to recover from this big injury. Again and I hate to keep repeating it but *NOTHING MAKES SENSE.

SCU Vs The Dark Order* 

Bad. Credit to Cabana for selling when touched but he should've been struggling to move with a massive injury like that where his entire side is literally black and blue from bruising. Match was nothing entertaining and Colt a former World Champion who is still a face (I think, again nothing makes sense anyway so maybe I'm wrong) being pleased about Brodie Lee literally giving him the win like he's a cowardly heel manager is just stupid. Also, SCU now look like absolute shit for losing to Brodie Lee, a jobber minion and an injured Colt Cabana.

*Big Swole *has somehow made her way into the arena showing that AEW security are inept and that suspensions mean nothing. She throws her suspension form at the head of Britt Baker who pretends that her nose is broken and completely overreacts which I know is the point but fuck it was lame. Big Swole making her way into the arena is something we never saw, we don't know how she did it or even if she's really suspended. Again, *NOTHING MAKES SENSE

Chris Jericho Vs Orange Cassidy*

And now it's time for the main event. The future Rock in Orange Cassidy taking on living legend Chris Jericho in what Chris says is his best in his almost 30 year career. Cassidy must really have hated Jericho because he couldn't be bothered to take his hands out of his pockets and fight him whilst Jericho must be the weakest wrestler on the roster because the much smaller and less experienced Orange Cassidy managed to overpower him without his hands. 

Also, just something for the nothing makes sense category but why on earth would Best Friends not immediately come down to the ring when they saw Jericho come out with PNP? They interfered like three times until Best Friends even thought to do anything?

Anyway, 160 pound Orange Cassidy who stands maybe 5'10, has never had a big match in his life and is a comedy wrestler managed to overcome PNP, Orange Juice to the eyes, a bat, the Walls Of Jericho, the codebreaker and almost beats multi time World Heavyweight Champion and the companies biggest star but falls due to The Judas Effect after like 15 minutes of back and forth with the former AEW Champion.

Wretched. Jericho looks weak as fuck, Orange Cassidy is never going to be a star or become a mainstream star for AEW and anyone that has ever gone toe to toe with Jericho is now on equal standing with Orange Cassidy.

---

*Conclusion:*

In my lifetime I have seen many shitty wrestling shows. I've sat through the UWF shows hosted by Herb Abrams, I've sat through WCW 2000, I've sat through December To Dismember, Heroes Of Wrestling, XPW and all sorts of other bad shows. I've also sat through my fair share of shitty AEW shows but I always manage to find something redeemable about the show to write something positive about even if it's as small as a match being good or enjoying a segment.

This show is down there in terms of enjoyability with bad indy shows I've been to. I was at an indy show last year that had 10 matches, went 3 and a half hours, delayed their show by an hour, had shitty rapping and songs in between matches and had the scheduled main event starting at 11:10 PM. Even THAT show had one redeemable thing on it that I could go home and be happy about. This show had zero.

And next week guess what we have to look forward to? Marko Stunt in a marquee match, Sonny Kiss getting a championship match, a knocked off main event from the WWE as AEW Champion takes on FTW Champion Brian Cage despite the FTW Title having no value in AEW and nobody knowing what it is unless they watched an independent wrestling promotion that took the wrestling world by storm in 1998.

I can't even put into words how shit AEW is going and what's even worse is that people come in here and lie to themselves pretending it was a good show and that it's well above average. It's not, stop accepting shitty wrestling on Wednesday nights just because it's not WWE.

Final grade: *1/10 *and if I could give it a zero I would. Legitimately one of the worst wrestling shows I have ever seen in my life.

---

Also, just for comparison sake. The WWE who people claim have no idea put on the following to compete with this shit show:

A rarity in a women's street fight featuring the ever popular Candice LeRae taking on Mia Yim.

One of Australia's best wrestlers in Bronson Reed taking on former WWE Cruiserweight Champion Tony Nese.

Johnny Gargano Vs Isaiah Scott

Drake Maverick, Fandango and Tyler Breeze in a six man tag team match.

Mercedes Martines Vs Santana Garrett (Two very highly praised ladies wrestlers)

Hotly anticipated Adam Cole Vs Keith Lee match.

---


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ham and Egger said:


> You can pick a program to watch and discuss. You choose to watch AEW all the time. I understand that you dont like everything the show has to offer (nothing wrong being critical) but let's be real. You love shit talking the product and say NXT is better but always watches AEW over NXT consistently. I dont get it. Even if you say NXT is better than AEW, you still treat AEW as priority viewing over NXT.


I don't watch AEW every week, haha. That's why I often stay out of the live threads. You've just made that up. AEW discussion is more fun, because it is a lot more combative as AEW does something ridiculous seemingly every week. And it's got the new car smell so there is buzz around it. NXT is, by and large, a more sensible product, so there isn't the drive to really analyse what it is doing right and wrong. Plus, it's under the WWE umbrella, so it's not in the same position to have an affect on other promotions and the overall wrestling landscape as AEW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, so here we go. For those who don't like negativity turn away now because this is without question the worst AEW show I've ever seen in my life. The fact this was promoted as a TV special or whatever it is meant to be is just an insult.
> 
> I went into this looking forward to it due to how strong last weeks show was. Last week they seemed to really get it and did well. Not amazing or awesome but well enough to get a thumbs up. This was horrific. Legit, if I was offered 500 dollars or under to re-watch this garbage I'd gladly lose out on the 500. 600 would be enough to tempt me though.
> 
> ...


So I guess that means we will see you here for the next weeks show?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Wood said:


> I don't watch AEW every week, haha. That's why I often stay out of the live threads. You've just made that up. AEW discussion is more fun, because it is a lot more combative as AEW does something ridiculous seemingly every week. And it's got the new car smell so there is buzz around it. NXT is, by and large, a more sensible product, so there isn't the drive to really analyse what it is doing right and wrong. Plus, it's under the WWE umbrella, so it's not in the same position to have an affect on other promotions and the overall wrestling landscape as AEW.


Bruh you have the second most posts in the AEW section and the 1st most is your buddy who also doesn't like AEW. Fucking weird man


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> So I guess that means we will see you here for the next weeks show?


Honestly, I don't even know at this point. Right now I'm not even remotely keen to ever watch anything AEW ever again. Will I come back next week? Probably just to see if they can redeem themselves but the show tonight was legitimately the worst thing I've seen in my life from any big time promotion and I've been a wrestling fan for close to 20 years.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Also, just for comparison sake. The WWE who people claim have no idea put on the following to compete with this shit show:
> 
> A rarity in a women's street fight featuring the ever popular Candice LeRae taking on Mia Yim.
> 
> ...


Love the review, but I cut it for brevity's sake here. I haven't watched NXT yet, but let's put this down on paper: 

* Candice LeRae and Mia Yim is probably going to do better than the opening tag, because of the perve factor. It's a thing. 

* Reed and Nese will probably lose things, to be perfectly honest. May be a fine match, but I see this losing viewers. But against Janela & Archer? It probably won't be by as much. 

* Gargano and Scott? Hmm, not sure. I don't think this would normally do it for people, but it might get the end match increase if it goes across two segments. Both guys are pretty good. 

* The six-man tag features quite a few guys who are probably perceived as "jokes," but at least Fandango looks the business. This is where you take a hit to build up your future acts. 

* Women's match will probably do fine. Seems like lots of women have been threaded throughout the show. Smart. 

* The main event features a proper title match. 

NXT deserves to win. They have segments that, on paper, should not lose viewers. There are some humdrum matches, but they are actually there to build new acts (I imagine Reed, Scott and Santos Escobar's new group). AEW seems uniquely designed to run off people, except for maybe the conclusion to the eight-man.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Geeee said:


> Bruh you have the second most posts in the AEW section and the 1st most is your buddy who also doesn't like AEW. Fucking weird man


Funny that the wrestling fans post the most.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

First of all, I have to admit that I kinda ruined my own enjoyment of the show because earlier this week I peeked at the spoilers. Sometimes I just hate myself.  

My random thoughts:

1. For the, the match of the night was definitely the eight-man tag. AEW’s tag division is just so good right now. It was awesome to see the Bucks and FTR work together, and it felt great to see the Luchas back together. I think Rey Fenix might be the world’s best luchador right now. Man, there were some crazy spots.

2. The main event was loads of fun. I bet next week Jericho will admit that Orange Cassidy is legit. I was really rooting for OC even though, as I said earlier, I already knew the outcome.

3. I wonder who Nyla’s manager will be? I love Hikaru’s angry expressions. In fact, I notice that Hikaru seems really into every match. She’s a great team player.

4. Another hot promo by Taz. I have to wonder if the FTW title is in case Mox can’t go next week?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't see how anyone has any hope of AEW making new stars. Their recently acquired talent has been booked so poorly that it would make WWE blush.

FTR:
They've become just another tag team in the division after just a few weeks. Instead of them having a feud with another team or just squashing people, they're put in random brawls with every team on the roster. Their first big match is them teaming with the Bucks? why? and they lose? and the b tier team is taking their ride to the ring? FTR looks almost as silly as they did on Raw.

Why would anyone want to see The Young Bucks and the Revival? FTR just got here and The Young Bucks haven't even came close to being the tag team champions.

Lance Archer:
Struggled to beat a man that looks like complete shit with a Pippi longstocking haircut. This is AEW's new monster? I don't know if they're trying to make Jake The Snake into some sort of mentally deformed manager but my god do they make him look fucking stupid.

Brodie Lee:
Dead on arrival. Joined the worst stable in pro wrestling history and made these god awful vignettes at the start of his run.


The up and coming talent hasn't been booked much better.

MJF:
The best overall talent in the business today and hes in the crowd or at home on some nights. This man should be on EVERY single episode. If hes at home you have him cut a promo. If hes in the arena he must be in a match or cutting an in ring promo. There is absolutely no excuse for not giving this man the mic every week. Hes done very little since beating Cody and is now teasing a break up with Wardlow.

Wardlow:
A perfect looking heavy for MJF. For whatever reason the booking decided to tease a breakup between him and MJF. Why? What history does MJF and Wardlow even have yet? they've been on a handful of shows together and should still have years to go before even talking about a breakup. If they break up soon this will leave Wardlow with nothing. You can't turn MJF face and who the hell wants to cheer for Wardlow? no one even knows anything about the man other then hes been MJF's bodyguard for a handful of segments and matches. Could you imagine if Batista turned on HHH a few months after joining Evolution? the crowd would be confused and they'd get nothing out of Batista.

Orange Cassidy:
A good comedy character that only works with a crowd. When does he have his big match to make him feel like a legit star? during a pandemic with no crowd.
How does this match with Jericho help Orange Cassidy? The casual fans are just starting to "get" Orange Cassidy and you immediately throw him into the main event? and on a show that his biggest asset (the crowd) isn't there. Much like Wardlow breaking up with MJF this is completely rushed. Give OC a few years to establish himself on the television show and maybe have him hit the gym before throwing him in there with Jericho. 

Darby Allin:
I don't know what that vignette tonight was suppose to prove. I could jump into a big ball pit. So could anyone. If you're going to show something, show his jumping off the balcony into the swimming pool. Much like MJF his appearances are fairly erratic. Much like MJF he should be on every week. (when hes not injured).


My best advice would be to completely overhaul AEW Dark. Get rid of the indy talent (they've showcased enough of them) and get rid of the dorks that wear pink panties on their hand during a match. Make the show actually enjoyable. At one time NXT could be considered a dark type show and now look at it. Don't settle for a shitshow because its on YouTube, your names attached to the program.

Feature guys like Joey Janella, Sonny Kiss, Brodie Lee, Best Friends, SCU, Butcher and Blade, Private Party, Colt Cabana, Sabin, Havoc, ect more frequently on Dark than Dynamite. Obviously they can feature on some TV shows but not at the expense of better talent getting air time.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

if everyone gave promos like taz AEW would be must see tv... he sets a serious and alpha tone.... its a shame 90 percent of the roster would rather be laid back geeks and wannabe comedians.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I think they brought in the FTW belt in case Mox tests positive and they need a championship match to fill the void next week. My stock would be on Omega taking his place.



Alex6691 said:


> Nyla is a woman.












Trans means trans-- not woman. If you're born with balls, you have denser bones and stronger muscles because the effects of the hormones don't go away even if you cut the balls off-- your bones are as strong as a dude for life. That is why it is unfair for trans men to compete against women in athletics and because that is factual reality, her being allowed to work against women in AEW is actively breaking kayfabe.

But you don't have to agree. You just have to accept that the wrestling audience is socially conservative and there is no room for activism in pro wrestling. You have to be pleasing to everyone. You can't push your target audience away. If Tony Khan doesn't like the wrestling audience, he needs to sell AEW to TNT.



Geeee said:


> Care to post the head-to-head score? I'll even let you use total viewers instead of the Nielsen rankings!


Have you not seen the QHs for the last couple of weeks in the ratings thread? They've lost about 200k viewers in one month. That's a big move, and the audience didn't go to NXT as much as they just went away.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I just finished watching and I already know this thread was insane after seeing the show lol.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The people saying they won't be back will. Their savior JC even came back lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe Gill said:


> if everyone gave promos like taz AEW would be must see tv... he sets a serious and alpha tone.... its a shame 90 percent of the roster would rather be laid back geeks and wannabe comedians.


If everyone gave a promo like Taz it'd get old quick

90%? Stop it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> I just finished watching and I already know this thread was insane after seeing the show lol.


You knew it was bad too, huh?



kyledriver said:


> The people saying they won't be back will. Their savior JC even came back lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Nobody said they were done I was asked if I was and I said probably not. Cornette came back due to fan demand and boy is he going to absolutely kill this shit show in a couple days.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Im fucking sick of reading the Nyla is a man posts theres 100000 problems with AEW before that. 

get the fuck over it.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Really good show, not amazing but furthered some storylines and opened up some new ones. 

1. Omega and Hangman are on the brink of losing. 
2. Archer onto his next opponent
3. Bucks/FTR feud has some more fire now with Matt super kicking Dax
4. FTR vs Lucha Bros should be great, winner likely gets Hangman/Omega
5. Nyla Rose's manager? Please dont be Vickie Guerrero
6. Dark Order/Colt storyline, will Colt fully commit?
7. Is SCU falling apart, they need a big win.
8. PnP vs Best Friends makes sense
9. Cassidy/Jericho still has legs, eventually OC goes over


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You knew it was bad too, huh?


Nah I just know you guys. When I was watching Archer/Janela I was like they must have been going insane over the length and competitiveness of this match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Nah I just know you guys. When I was watching Archer/Janela I was like they must have been going insane over the length and competitiveness of this match.


Do you think Joey Janela should be competitive with Lance Archer taking into account size difference, experience difference and everything else?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT Only said:


> Nah I just know you guys. When I was watching Archer/Janela I was like they must have been going insane over the length and competitiveness of this match.


Did you think it was good?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Every time OC put his hands in his pockets, he used it as a feint to open up Jericho's defenses.


Oh look, someone who knows what OC was doing.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT Only said:


> Oh look, someone who knows what OC was doing.


That's the theory, but it needs to work and make sense. This is like wearing an eye-patch over a recently healed eye you don't want attacked because...oh...


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Do you think Joey Janela should be competitive with Lance Archer taking into account size difference, experience difference and everything else?


There's two sides to this. 

1. There are often times wrestlers are outmatched size wise and have competitive matches or even win. That's the issue with wrestling not having actual weight divisions. So I cant be upset a small guy got offense on a big guy because with your line of thinking Undertaker, Kane, Lesnar, Big Show should have never lost to anyone. 

However, 

2. I would have had Archer break Janela in half even though I'm not a fan of squashes I think for Archer's character and further development him destroying Janela would have made more sense. Janela wouldn't have been impacted at all because of his standing on the card. 

So for me its more the second point than the first but AEW rarely uses squashes for non-enhancement talent.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> That's the theory, but it needs to work and make sense. This is like wearing an eye-patch over a recently healed eye you don't want attacked because...oh...


It made sense. Remember he faked the shin kicks and then landed a super kick out of it. He baited Jericho into being defenseless. Nothing like the eye patch thing.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Did you think it was good?


The match? Yeah it was fun but I would have went in a different direction personally but its not something to harp over.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> If everyone gave a promo like Taz it'd get old quick
> 
> 90%? Stop it.


how many wrestlers on the roster give aggressive promos? you can probably count them on one hand. moxley? who else?

what does hulk hogan, randy savage, ric flair, austin, rock, hhh and most of the biggest stars in wrestling history have in common? they were aggressive alpha talkers.. not geeky comedians. good luck creating stars when most of the roster acts like goofballs.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe Gill said:


> how many wrestlers on the roster give aggressive promos? you can probably count them on one hand. moxley? who else?
> 
> what does hulk hogan, randy savage, ric flair, austin, rock, hhh and most of the biggest stars in wrestling history have in common? they were aggressive alpha talkers.. not geeky comedians. good luck creating stars when most of the roster acts like goofballs.


Its a new day man, cant keep trying to relive or recreate the old days.

What the hell is an alpha talker anyway lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT Only said:


> Its a new day man, cant keep trying to relive or recreate the old days.
> 
> What the hell is an alpha talker anyway lol


It's pretty obviously someone who has got some bass in their voice and sounds like they mean what they say.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> It's pretty obviously someone who has got some bass in their voice and sounds like they mean what they say.


They all mean what they say. That's why they're saying it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT Only said:


> They all mean what they say. That's why they're saying it.


They absolutely do not. They all sound facetious as fuck.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> They absolutely do not. They all sound facetious as fuck.


But they mean it.


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

Just finished watching all the highlights.seemed like a pretty honking show.
Just started watching wrestling again so I’ve been pretty generous.it appeared that the FTR match was the highlight?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Oc vs Jericho was pretty great - really missing a live crowd - would've went crazy for sweet chin music & all false finishes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think Vickie Guerrero will manage Nyla!!!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I think Vickie Guerrero will manage Nyla!!!


Same which is why I dont want it. I won't hate it but this has potential to be a big surprise.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ftr weren't pinned. Matt was. The right team got pinned. Also lol st chip overreacting. Jericho looks as weak as James ellsworth now.

Needs more squashes right?  it's definitely a bad idea for oc to look good against a jericho who is you know 50 years old


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Last night's show was much better than what NXT had. Too bad there are no crowds because the difference would have been even bigger. Except for some few matches they throw here and there, NXT almost always looks to me like minor leagues.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Night 1 was a B+

Night 2 was a B-

had a good time, watched it live even when 1 - 3 in the morning in the UK and it flew past

ratings are personal enjoyment only

PP v Omega Cowboys - 3/5. Don’t care for Matt, so he brings PP down - but solid enough and fun outing

Lance v Joey - 3/5 - fun extended squash basically. Get a title on Archer

Taz segment - 1/5 - meh. Don’t care for the FTW title. Don’t like seeing another title on the show. Wrong move IMO - but ECW nostalgia, I get it. Does this become their ‘hardcore’ title then? Unsanctioned title / unsanctioned matches. If so.... I might change my tune later

Nyla segment - 1/5 - whatever. Think unless the manager is super awesome it will be a detriment to Nyla. Was never expecting a shock appearance, so wasn’t disappointed in that regard

8 man tag - 5/5 - this is the wrestling I love. Just car crash madness. So mad, poor Butchie only realised 1 second later he is not the legal man  - Good loss for FTR / YB - fuels the slowburn angle with Matt eating the pin (what a finisher by LB) and the superkick to the face

DO v SCU - 3/5 - but because of SCU, who can’t hold my attention. But the DO stuff is great and I like this Colt storyline - which is amazing in itself, because I do not like Cabana. He is like Hardy territory for me

OC v Y2J - 4/5 - hampered a bit as I was getting real sleepy / but great match that would have been a super match with a crowd. Keep saying, OC is their ‘yes Movement’ waiting to happen. Jericho has gone full ‘Old rocker’ bod now - he should just say ‘fuck it’ and get a beard and beer belly going. I can get behind a last run as ‘old man Jericho’ - hardcore Rocker

All in all, I was entertained

and FFTF looks like a stacked card next week. FTR v LB is a dream match and I think the Title match... if it happens - is going to be great.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Oc vs Jericho was pretty great - really missing a live crowd - would've went crazy for sweet chin music & all false finishes


I don’t like overuse of false finishes, but it worked really well in this match...only class acts can win the match and put the opponent over.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Wait......so that was the announcemnt? A stupid title that nobody gave af about? This company is doing a lot of things that TNA did when it was gettting burried by fans.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

FTW title being an unsactioned belt where they dont play by the rules could be interesting. Similar to the BMF belt in UFC. This one of those things they have to build off of and not just drop. 

I agree on Colt, never was a fan but the Dark Order stuff has me intrigued.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Night 1 was a B+
> 
> Night 2 was a B-
> 
> ...


Yeah - 8 man tag was awesome


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

What was the announcement that sent shock waves through the wrestling world?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, so here we go. For those who don't like negativity turn away now because this is without question the worst AEW show I've ever seen in my life. The fact this was promoted as a TV special or whatever it is meant to be is just an insult.
> 
> I went into this looking forward to it due to how strong last weeks show was. Last week they seemed to really get it and did well. Not amazing or awesome but well enough to get a thumbs up. This was horrific. Legit, if I was offered 500 dollars or under to re-watch this garbage I'd gladly lose out on the 500. 600 would be enough to tempt me though.
> 
> ...


The fans have decided to jump on the AEW train long before they even had their first show. It started out average, which is considered good in todays wrestling environment. Slowly as the weeks went by I saw that they where going down the indy trash route. Feels like one big gathering of friends trying to play wrestle in an arena. All believability and seriousness have been stripped from this company due to the lame attempts at comendy in the main even scene.

Yeah, it might sound like people like you are being negative and picking apart the show but when there's literaly nothing good to talk about, of course it's gonna seem like that. It's a simple case of being the black sheep in a herd of crazies. I don't see how anybodoy who's watched wrestling in the past 5 years can say that AEW right now is anything special. It's like they are doing everything in their power to go against what makes sense.

Orange Cassidy could take a dump in the ring and walk off and AEW fans would say it was an A+ segment. The scary things is theres a good chance they really would think that. This show was complete ass from top to bottom. I've seen better booking from my 7 year old nephew in smackdown vs Raw for playstation.

You have a bunch of dorks booking the show who don't know what's cool. Let me run the show and 70% of their talent would be let go. There would be no Orange Cassidy's or Joey Janela's unless they where on the Low, Low, midcard. In fact, They're roster is full of low mid card types and dudes like Archer who are ok but dont have a chance in hell of being a marquee name. You know you have a shit roster when Lance Archer is viewed as some next big thing. What kind of fan is AEW trying to attract? They need to have a more serious product, aim for the MMA fan not the hot topic dweebs that are already fans. Fucking idiots

I still challenge AEW apologists to tell me exactly what this company is doing right now that is so special compared to everything else out there right now from other companies. The fans are the problem. They claim to want to see wrestling done right and be a true alternative to WWE but instead of giving construvtive criticism, a lot of fans just go blind and lapp up everything the company does despite them putting on mediocre shows constantly.

AEW right now are just hording all of the gimmicky shit like Cassidy and Matt Hardy for cheap ratings pops and not relying on solid booking. It's the most lazy booking I've ever seen. I dont give a shit about new titles, football stampede matches, or any other gimmicky shit they try to introduce. Just get the fucking booking right!!! If you have good booking everyththing else comes into play naturally. They are forcing shit at the most random times just to do it and it's making me sick. Where did this OC/Jericho fued come from all the sudden?

This company gives me a headache and you people in this section really make me sick

Oh and by the way, might not be politically correct to say this on here but Jericho is garbage and has been for over a year now. He has an overenflated ego like The Rock because of his success outside of wrestling and now thinks that everything that comes out of his mouth is gold when he's doing some of the worst work of his career. 

Yeah, I said it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I liked:
4 on 4 tag match, OC/Jericho, reminding everyone Archer can be champion at any moment, Colt becoming more delusional.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

AEW has dudes writing dissertations about their hurt feelings lmao. Half the shit is emotional, the other half is them making up scenarios in their head. 

Not Chip tho, that's my dog, leave him out of it.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Didnt watch the show as Im on vacation, but watched some highlights and read the results...wow that world shattering TAZ announcement, these things make AEW look like shit...Nyla will get Vicky as her manager and it will overshadow Nyla...If Jericho really thinks this is one of his best matches of his career, I would have him checked for a concussion and it makes EVERY match he had in the last 2 years a joke if he really thinks that...jusz saw the piledriver off the ropes into the crowd outside the ring spot and this is all I thought this match would be. Risking peoples lives not even for a crowd pop.

Really looks like a bad show by reading the other results, Archer needing 10 mins to finish Janella? Now Cody/concrere rose? Like @bdon said, Cody will do everything to make people believe he can do great matches with everyone, even risk the reputation of Dynamite...

anyways, this show will get a better rating than last ones (which was arguably the best show in month) and they will keep doing these stupid shows and dont learn a thing...


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> FTW title being an unsactioned belt where they dont play by the rules could be interesting. Similar to the BMF belt in UFC. This one of those things they have to build off of and not just drop.
> 
> I agree on Colt, never was a fan but the Dark Order stuff has me intrigued.


That BMF belt is dumb too. Masival fought a broke down, old Nate Diaz and now he gets to walk around with a title that says he's the baddesst motherfucker? That's lame to me. Like a child walking around with a toy belt while the true champions have the real gold. That's the feeling I get whenever I see fake titles.

Why are fake titles all of the sudden a good thing? It made sense when Ted Dibiase did it I guess but no here. We'll see where this goes but I don't like it.



fabi1982 said:


> Didnt watch the show as Im on vacation, but watched some highlights and read the results...wow that world shattering TAZ announcement, these things make AEW look like shit...Nyla will get Vicky as her manager and it will overshadow Nyla...If Jericho really thinks this is one of his best matches of his career, I would have him checked for a concussion and it makes EVERY match he had in the last 2 years a joke if he really thinks that...jusz saw the piledriver off the ropes into the crowd outside the ring spot and this is all I thought this match would be. Risking peoples lives not even for a crowd pop.
> 
> Really looks like a bad show by reading the other results, Archer needing 10 mins to finish Janella? Now Cody/concrere rose? Like @bdon said, Cody will do everything to make people believe he can do great matches with everyone, even risk the reputation of Dynamite...
> 
> anyways, this show will get a better rating than last ones (which was arguably the best show in month) and they will keep doing these stupid shows and dont learn a thing...


Cody is on another level of ego trip right now. That tattoo tells me everything I need to know about the guy.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I saw the taz promo on YouTube and it is w nice idea to bring back the FTW title.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Danielallen1410 said:


> What was the announcement that sent shock waves through the wrestling world?


Giving Cage the FTW title...let that think in


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Danielallen1410 said:


> What was the announcement that sent shock waves through the wrestling world?


Either Taz bringing back the WTF Championship for Brian Cage or Nyla Rose getting a manager. Take your pick. 



TheDraw said:


> The fans have decided to jump on the AEW train long before they even had their first show. It started out average, which is considered good in todays wrestling environment. Slowly as the weeks went by I saw that they where going down the indy trash route. Feels like one big gathering of friends trying to play wrestle in an arena. All believability and seriousness have been stripped from this company due to the lame attempts at comendy in the main even scene.
> 
> Yeah, it might sound like people like you are being negative and picking apart the show but when there's literaly nothing good to talk about, of course it's gonna seem like that. It's a simple case of being the black sheep in a herd of crazies. I don't see how anybodoy who's watched wrestling in the past 5 years can say that AEW right now is anything special. It's like they are doing everything in their power to go against what makes sense.
> 
> ...


This is an amazing post. The one thing I will disagree with is Matt Hardy and Orange Cassidy being for ratings pops. They have both hurt the ratings, haha. 



NXT Only said:


> AEW has dudes writing dissertations about their hurt feelings lmao. Half the shit is emotional, the other half is them making up scenarios in their head.
> 
> Not Chip tho, that's my dog, leave him out of it.


This is where the AEW apologist goes into full delusion. Give some examples of "emotional" criticism and "made up" criticism, please. In another thread, you implied that it was made-up that Mox was scheduled to defend the AEW Title on the same show as a comedy match. I don't think it's other people making stuff up...


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> Didnt watch the show as Im on vacation, but watched some highlights and read the results...wow that world shattering TAZ announcement, these things make AEW look like shit...Nyla will get Vicky as her manager and it will overshadow Nyla...If Jericho really thinks this is one of his best matches of his career, I would have him checked for a concussion and it makes EVERY match he had in the last 2 years a joke if he really thinks that...jusz saw the piledriver off the ropes into the crowd outside the ring spot and this is all I thought this match would be. Risking peoples lives not even for a crowd pop.
> 
> Really looks like a bad show by reading the other results, Archer needing 10 mins to finish Janella? Now Cody/concrere rose? Like @bdon said, Cody will do everything to make people believe he can do great matches with everyone, even risk the reputation of Dynamite...
> 
> anyways, this show will get a better rating than last ones (which was arguably the best show in month) and they will keep doing these stupid shows and dont learn a thing...


Haha - good that ppl who hate product make time in their vacations to watch show!!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Pippen94 said:


> Haha - good that ppl who hate product make time in their vacations to watch show!!


As Im a wresting fan, I watched highlights of both AEW and NXT and read the results, anything wrong with that? Or should I follow your route and mock everyone not loving AEW to death on every possible occasion?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

All AEW apologists are left with is "You watch the show! Haha! We got you!"


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> All AEW apologists are left with is "You watch the show! Haha! We got you!"


It's more than a valid question - if you don't enjoy the product why watch?
Particularly on vacation where goal is relaxation


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> It's more than a valid question - if you don't enjoy the product why watch?
> Particularly on vacation where goal is relaxation


Most wrestling fans aren't watching. There you go. Some people are desperate for something wrestling-related to sink their teeth into, and AEW is the most accessible product outside WWE. Don't tell people what to do on their vacation. Some people live for adrenaline, some like to lie around, some like to think and discuss shit. Stop policing people's hobbies -- it's not up to you.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Most wrestling fans aren't watching. There you go. Some people are desperate for something wrestling-related to sink their teeth into, and AEW is the most accessible product outside WWE. Don't tell people what to do on their vacation. Some people live for adrenaline, some like to lie around, some like to think and discuss shit. Stop policing people's hobbies -- it's not up to you.


You can do whatever you want with your time but watching something you hate seems like a weird hobby - of course if Cornette is your idol weird hobbies are par for course


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> You can do whatever you want with your time but watching something you hate seems like a weird hobby - of course if Cornette is your idol weird hobbies are par for course


Some people like watching bad movies. This is just more of an attempt for you to shame and bully people because you cannot reason criticisms away. AEW fans should be thankful for every viewer they have right now.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Pippen94 said:


> It's more than a valid question - if you don't enjoy the product why watch?
> Particularly on vacation where goal is relaxation


And you think I cant relax and read the results? Like someone reads a newspaper with breakfast, just because bad things happen in the world and are written in said newspaper you will laugh at these people as well? Haha you read the news you fucking moron, just relax...and who said I dont enjoy the product? Just because unlike you I want them to do better and have no problem letting all in here know what is wrong with AEW? And especially after I enjoyed last weeks show I wanted to see how they did with the follow up. But sorry that I dont live by your standards and throw useless stuff at people who dont like what I like. actually I dont know if you like the show because all you do is bash everyone not liking the show, but it seems you are not being able to write more than 10 words a post?!


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Some people like watching bad movies. This is just more of an attempt for you to shame and bully people because you cannot reason criticisms away. AEW fans should be thankful for every viewer they have right now.


no shaming here - just curious. Seems masochistic like you punishing yourself watching something you detest. Maybe cause you don't like you - we may have something in common after all


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> And you think I cant relax and read the results? Like someone reads a newspaper with breakfast, just because bad things happen in the world and are written in said newspaper you will laugh at these people as well? Haha you read the news you fucking moron, just relax...and who said I dont enjoy the product? Just because unlike you I want them to do better and have no problem letting all in here know what is wrong with AEW? And especially after I enjoyed last weeks show I wanted to see how they did with the follow up. But sorry that I dont live by your standards and throw useless stuff at people who dont like what I like. actually I dont know if you like the show because all you do is bash everyone not liking the show, but it seems you are not being able to write more than 10 words a post?!


Don't know where I got idea you hate aew.. Wait I know, it's cause all you post is about how much you hate it


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> Didnt watch the show as Im on vacation, but watched some highlights and read the results...wow that world shattering TAZ announcement, these things make AEW look like shit


Tony Khan can kiss my ass after that tweet. I knew right when I saw it that it was gonna be a letdown and so did he. 





NXT Only said:


> AEW has dudes writing dissertations about their hurt feelings lmao. Half the shit is emotional, the other half is them making up scenarios in their head.
> 
> Not Chip tho, that's my dog, leave him out of it.


I'm starting to wonder how many paid shills are on the Tony Khan payroll here.......

LMAO at you talking about hurt feeling and emotions. No son, people are laying down contstuctive critisim. You're here defending AEW without even arguing one point I made. If you're so confident about the show being good you would easily lay out why and refute my points. Instead you wanna get emotional and make your little dig comment without even challenging what I said because of your fanboy tendencies. Do you know what I did when WWF and WCW both where competing? I stopped watching whichever one was insulting my intelligence and gave no fucks about brand loyalty. Life is short and I want to be entertained.

The only thing AEW has "got" me doing is changing the channel along with other people who are getting fed up with this company. Look at my posts when AEW first came on the scene. I was excited and looking forward to a bright future. It's not my fault that they don't take themselves seriously.

Dont take this post as me attacking you. Take it as me trying to help you understand on what will make AEW better. It's fine to like the show if you do, but I'm not gonna stand for being told my opinion is worth less or isn't taken seriously because I don't like what they're doing. That's just gonna encourage more crap booking for them because they have a yes man fanbase.

Then again, doesn't seem like they listen to their fans either way.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Pippen94 said:


> Don't know where I got idea you hate aew.. Wait I know, it's cause all you post is about how much you hate it


To turn things around, dont you have better things to do in live than try to change grown ups opinions? And where do I hate the product? I point out things that shouldnt be on tv, this is not hate, this is criticism. Hate would wish some wresters to die or things like that. Just because I say „jericho saying this is his best match is making fun of all his matches the last two years“ I dont hate him or the match, I point out that this is either wrong or stupid.

and funny how you seem to make lists about us „haters“ to know that all we write is hate against AEW, way to look like a fool yourself


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> no shaming here - just curious. Seems masochistic like you punishing yourself watching something you detest. Maybe cause you don't like you - we may have something in common after all


I’m very sorry to read you hate yourself. I can’t relate to that problem, but I hope you get help. Going for walks and exercising in general can help with that. Giving the brain a workout can help too. Read an essay or click random link on Wikipedia.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TheDraw said:


> Tony Khan can kiss my ass after that tweet. I knew right when I saw it that it was gonna be a letdown and so did he.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another excellent post. Take note, NXTOnly — more people are getting annoyed. Stop denying it.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> You can do whatever you want with your time but watching something you hate seems like a weird hobby - of course if Cornette is your idol weird hobbies are par for course


Some people watch ALL wrestling to keep in touch of what's going on in the wrestling world. Asking what you just asked is irrelevant and screams of insecurity. Do negative comments about a company that you have no stake in hurt you that much that bruh?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I’m very sorry to read you hate yourself. I can’t relate to that problem, but I hope you get help. Going for walks and exercising in general can help with that. Giving the brain a workout can help too. Read an essay or click random link on Wikipedia.


Good one boomer - keep spending hours online everyday trying to rile up ppl by posting nonsense - that's healthy


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

TheDraw said:


> Some people watch ALL wrestling to keep in touch of what's going on in the wrestling world. Asking what you just asked is irrelevant and screams of insecurity. Do negative comments about a company that you have no stake in hurt you that much that bruh?


No - I find you guys amusing you being so sad & all


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Live look at people who hate watches every week and ‘just wants it to be better’


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> No - I find you guys amusing you being so sad & all



Makes since that you're more amused by me than discussing AEW. I can't blame you there


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

TheDraw said:


> Tony Khan can kiss my ass after that tweet. I knew right when I saw it that it was gonna be a letdown and so did he.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh look, another essay


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> Good one boomer - keep spending hours online everyday trying to rile up ppl by posting nonsense - that's
> 
> Pot, kettle?
> 
> ...


You’ll be missing those viewers when they are gone. How dare people want a product to improve?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Another excellent post. Take note, NXTOnly — more people are getting annoyed. Stop denying it.


More people enjoy it. Deal with it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT Only said:


> Oh look, another essay


This is spam. You are saying nothing here and only insulting someone for the length of their message without addressing the content. How about actually engaging?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT Only said:


> More people enjoy it. Deal with it.


Most people have tuned out and prefer WWE, actually.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> This is spam. You are saying nothing here and only insulting someone for the length of their message without addressing the content. How about actually engaging?


I never insulted anyone


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Most people have tuned out and prefer WWE, actually.


Im saying fans of AEW. There are more fans of AEW who enjoy the product than don’t. Some realized it wasn’t for them and that’s fine. Others are hooked and love the show.

and then there’s you


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT Only said:


> Im saying fans of AEW. There are more fans of AEW who enjoy the product than don’t. Some realized it wasn’t for them and that’s fine. Others are hooked and love the show.
> 
> and then there’s you


You’re only counting the hits. Yes, of course the people who love AEW love AEW. That goes without saying. What you’re leaving out is that fewer people love AEW each week. This product isn’t just for you.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> You’re only counting the hits. Yes, of course the people who love AEW love AEW. That goes without saying. What you’re leaving out is that fewer people love AEW each week. This product isn’t just for you.


Their numbers fluctuate up and down and that’s fine. They’re averaging what 700K live give or take? Plus FiteTV subscriptions, DVR, on Demand and the obvious free streams some use time to time. Plus when they have a crowd the crowds are always hot and enjoying the product. But continue to make things up in your head


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Of course I’m only counting the hits. Imagine AEW saying hey let’s alienate these 100,000 fans to get back the 10,000 who keep crying on twitter and wrestlingforum. That’ll work perfectly.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Live look at people who hate watches every week and ‘just wants it to be better’


If you're a wrestling fan you tend to be one for life. Many people are giving AEW a chance to be an alternative to WWE but in the end they are showing signs of being WWE Jr with shitty comedy and shitty booking. Its incredibly frustrating to see people applaud AEW for doing the same things WWE has done for decades all the while pretending to be against "the man".

I've watched WWE for years and have hated the majority of it. Thankfully they've had some wrestlers entertain doing the thing I love to watch and thats wrestling.

Same goes for AEW. Most of it is just junk but there are some great talents that make the show worth a watch. I'm not going to deprive myself of seeing MJF because a wrestling company doesn't know how to book wrestling.

Also in Canada AEW is the only option as NXT doesn't air here. I'm not going to watch a taped show with results that I've already heard. So NXT is out of the question for me these days.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Average show. Night 1 was way better. 8 man tag match was the MOTN and Jericho vs Cassidy was pretty good but so desperately needed the crowd.. A hot crowd for this match would made it. Everything else was average.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Quick thoughts: 

So, a tag team made up of two 30 year old men, driven to the ring by one of the team member’s mom, is considered main event material. But a tag team made up of two men in their early 20s accompanied by a tag team veteran and legend of the business is considered show opening material. Even though they are both facing off for the tag belts against a team comprised of a former IWGP heavyweight champion and another that is clearly being set up for superstardom. Okay then.

Archer vs Janela was a solid match. And that was an impressive 450 splash by Sonny Kiss.

The debut of the FTW championship was a decent segment. A sign things can get serious on this show. A unique way to protect Cage, since he's likely losing to Moxley next week.

8 man tag was incredible. The Mexican Destroyer onto the other participants was something else.

Swole is right about her suspension notification. Letting someone drive 3.5 hours to receive a piece of paper telling her she's suspended. Please.

Was going to switch off the show then knowing what was left on the card, but saw Nyla’s match and listened to Nyla's announcement which made sense. Since that was managers are supposed to do. Instead of whatever Lana does in WWE.

After that, I switched off the show, as I refuse to see Colt Cabana or Orange Cassidy as main event material. And I’m tired of AEW promoting comedy wrestlers over basically every other AEW championship not the AEW World championship and most of its roster as main eventers. Main eventers are stars that the audience pays to see the most, and I have no idea who is paying money to see Best Friends, Colt Cabana & Orange Cassidy over Cody, MJF, Lucha Bros, Shida and Britt Baker. If last week Fyter Fest made me tune back in to AEW, this week’s Fyter Fest tuned me right back out.

And this is technically embarrassing for WWE too. That they are threatened by a rival show that positions comedy wrestlers like Orange Cassidy & Colt Cabana as the next breakout stars like Stone Cold, Rock, Cena & Reigns, that they need to copy stuff like Eye for a Eye for their shows. AEW isn't exactly WCW here.

And if the point of the second half on Dynamite was to get viewers to tune in to the other show to watch their main event... neither Vince McMahon, Eric Bischoff or even Dixie Carter would do that with their respective shows. Ever.

Wrestling is dead. It’s more of a zombie than anything else now. This show proved it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT Only said:


> Their numbers fluctuate up and down and that’s fine. They’re averaging what 700K live give or take? Plus FiteTV subscriptions, DVR, on Demand and the obvious free streams some use time to time. Plus when they have a crowd the crowds are always hot and enjoying the product. But continue to make things up in your head


That average is going down all the time. Not made up. The numbers have been posted here. You can’t always trust these live crowds. They give you a false read because they’re there to enhance the product. They are like Impact Zone fans or Full Sail fans. Bull Dempsey was over in NXT. 



NXT Only said:


> Of course I’m only counting the hits. Imagine AEW saying hey let’s alienate these 100,000 fans to get back the 10,000 who keep crying on twitter and wrestlingforum. That’ll work perfectly.


Hahaha, this is such a gross misrepresentation. We’re not talking about alienating anyone. The AEW faithful are going to be faithful until the end. We’re also not talking about sacrificing 100k for 10k. AEW has run off about 700k live audience members. Not made up in my head. They’ve run off 50% and they could try to get them back without compromising their dignity



La Parka said:


> If you're a wrestling fan you tend to be one for life. Many people are giving AEW a chance to be an alternative to WWE but in the end they are showing signs of being WWE Jr with shitty comedy and shitty booking. Its incredibly frustrating to see people applaud AEW for doing the same things WWE has done for decades all the while pretending to be against "the man".
> 
> I've watched WWE for years and have hated the majority of it. Thankfully they've had some wrestlers entertain doing the thing I love to watch and thats wrestling.
> 
> ...


Excellent post. I’m just disappointed to hear you aren’t the real La Parka. I guess the Canadian flag should have been a giveaway.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Verbatim17 said:


> Quick thoughts:
> 
> So, a tag team made up of two 30 year old men, driven to the ring by one of the team member’s mom, is considered main event material. But a tag team made up of two men in their early 20s accompanied by a tag team veteran and legend of the business is considered show opening material. Even though they are both facing off for the tag belts against a team comprised of a former IWGP heavyweight champion and another that is clearly being set up for superstardom. Okay then.
> 
> ...


I am a proponent for the term “zombie wrestling.”


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Mister Sinister said:


> I think they brought in the FTW belt in case Mox tests positive and they need a championship match to fill the void next week. My stock would be on Omega taking his place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trans means man or woman, depending on what they've transitioned to. I mean, quite the transphobic comment you've given there. 
Let's remember that wrestling is sports entertainment. A pre-determined sport. There is no need to get caught up on Nyla being stronger than Riho for example. Besides, Nyla took female hormones as soon as she transitioned and so her body is weaker now and that is something that happens to all trans women who take hormones. Not entirely sure what strong bones has to do with anything? Doesn't help her to be stronger? Muscle, sure. But that's where the hormones come into it.
If you were arguing that women vs men in boxing is wrong or men vs women trans or not shouldn't happen in MMA then yeah, I'll entirely agree with you as it's a competitive sport. There's no breaking kayfabe here.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I literally fell asleep watching this. Why did it have to be called a special? It was just a regular show with very little storyline progression. Lucky OC saved the show. Khan is full of shit as well, but we knew that after he went back on his initial promises about the product.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

OC/ Jericho, second tag match and Janela/ Archer were good stuff. Rest was trash.

Next week should be great, other than that embarrassing TNT title match. Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Isn't July 15th the day the WWE wrestlers released on April 15th legally sign and appear? Could the Cody vs Sonny Kiss announcement be a misdirection to stop folks from digging into the possibility of a Matt Cardona showing up? I can't think of a more lackluster match to announce (outside of the nepotism hires).


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> AEW has dudes writing dissertations about their hurt feelings lmao. Half the shit is emotional, the other half is them making up scenarios in their head.
> 
> Not Chip tho, that's my dog, leave him out of it.


I appreciate our love/hate relationship NXT Only and look forward to continuing onwards.



Pippen94 said:


> It's more than a valid question - if you don't enjoy the product why watch?
> Particularly on vacation where goal is relaxation


I think for us we like to analyse wrestling. Darkside of the ring did an episode on Herb Abrams and the UWF do you know how many people found his shit on YouTube and said they're there because of Darkside?

I like to analyse it and sit back and see what works well, what doesn't work well and then share that opinion. Also, some weeks I really do enjoy myself. I think I gave last weeks a 7/10.



Pippen94 said:


> You can do whatever you want with your time but watching something you hate seems like a weird hobby - of course if Cornette is your idol weird hobbies are par for course


Pippen, I'm assuming the 1994 is your birth year because you'd have to be relatively young to think that swinging of all things is a weird hobby.

There are people out there who like being shit on, vomited on etc. Cornette liking other women and banging them or his wife liking other men and banging them is far from weird. Not my particular cup of tea and something I'm much too protective to do myself but kudos to Cornette for having a healthy sex life with his wife. Nothing weird about it at all.

Now if we discover that his wife likes to take big steamy dumps on Jim's chest I'd be right there with you in the weird hobby camp.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I’m not discussing anything, anymore with people making things up. Its pointless.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I appreciate our love/hate relationship NXT Only and look forward to continuing onwards.


all love man, I appreciate your perspective


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

EmbassyForever said:


> OC/ Jericho, second tag match and Janela/ Archer were good stuff. Rest was trash.
> 
> Next week should be great, other than that embarrassing TNT title match. Jesus fucking christ.


Oh shit just realized that Marko Stunt is going to be in the same ring with the Elite...

E-M-B-A-R-R-A-S-S-I-N-G.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

EmbassyForever said:


> Oh shit just realized that Marko Stunt is going to be in the same ring with the Elite...
> 
> E-M-B-A-R-R-A-S-S-I-N-G.


What 🤢


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> What 🤢


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuck I hate Marko Stunt so much. Doesn't even look like a wrestler in that graphic more like a deformed Dora The Explorer.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

The Masked Avenger said:


> K bye. Oh no, wait you'll be here next week to shit on the show again. See you then.


Man, you just said what I wanna say😂🤣


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

EmbassyForever said:


> View attachment 88620


I can’t wait. The thread is going to be amazing next week when Marko hits a destroyer on Kenny.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Isn't July 15th the day the WWE wrestlers released on April 15th legally sign and appear? Could the Cody vs Sonny Kiss announcement be a misdirection to stop folks from digging into the possibility of a Matt Cardona showing up? I can't think of a more lackluster match to announce (outside of the nepotism hires).


I thought about this, but AEW are way too petrified of not following things through in the weirdest way. They’ll forget, drop angles, get confused, etc.
They’ll promise something huge and not deliver. They’ll book matches that they _can’t_ do. But like they’re too afraid to have a DQ or countout, they would be way too scared to do a conscious bait and switch.

If they have Zack Ryder attack Cody or something, it will likely be after the match. But how underwhelming?



NXT Only said:


> I’m not discussing anything, anymore with people making things up. Its pointless.


How baselessly snide and passive aggressive. Just say things enough and at least someone will believe they are true. 



EmbassyForever said:


> Oh shit just realized that Marko Stunt is going to be in the same ring with the Elite...
> 
> E-M-B-A-R-R-A-S-S-I-N-G.


I thought you were going to spell out your username for a second.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> I can’t wait. The thread is going to be amazing next week when Marko hits a destroyer on Kenny.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

“We have to bring you some important news. Marko stunt was found beaten up backstage and is unable to compete later. Will luchasaurus and JB take on the Elite in a handicap”
_surprise debut_
😱


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> “We have to bring you some important news. Marko stunt was found beaten up backstage and is unable to compete later. Will luchasaurus and JB take on the Elite in a handicap”
> _surprise debut_
> 😱


Would that send guaranteed shockwaves through the world of professional wrestling?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

optikk sucks said:


> “We have to bring you some important news. Marko stunt was found beaten up backstage and is unable to compete later. Will luchasaurus and JB take on the Elite in a handicap”
> _surprise debut_
> 😱


You’re setting yourself up for major disappointment. First, there’s no one that can fill that gap. Secondly, The Elite fucking live for this shit. Kayfabe is dead, right? Thirdly, when was the last time Marko Stunt sold a beating? Fourthly, they wouldn’t falsely advertise a match outside anything other than incompetence. Fifthly, I am convinced The Bucks are trying to get FTR under. Sixthly, if not, they probably think this makes a great story. Don’t be surprised if FTR’s gimmick sees them criticise Marko Stunt. Because that’s what Cornette and old timers who don’t get it do, see? It doesn’t matter if it makes no sense within the context of a program.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> “We have to bring you some important news. Marko stunt was found beaten up backstage and is unable to compete later. Will luchasaurus and JB take on the Elite in a handicap”
> _surprise debut_
> 😱


Way AEW is going it would probably be this guy.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

We know what to expect: the Elite selling Stunt’s crappy offense, Stunt kicking out after being “V-Triggered” and a lot of facepalming.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Way AEW is going it would probably be this guy.
> View attachment 88622


I remember they built up Brauns surprise partner for weeks and it ended up being this kid and you know what it was funny especially the Monday night after WM.

However it did show that surprises in wrestling had pretty much be obsolete. Last thing that truly surprised me was Jericho showing up on New Japan.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dave Meltzer is apparently calling the eight-man one of the best Bucks matches ever and FTR’s best match ever, haha.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Dave Meltzer is apparently calling the eight-man one of the best Bucks matches ever and FTR’s best match ever, haha.


Is it really a match when it's just guys doing spots? Interesting spots can only take you so far before psychology, story etc comes into it...right?

If not, might as well just hire gymnasts, teach them to bump and have them do the craziest flippies ever.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

You could tell tell FTR had input, and that stuff worked, but a lot of the action was convoluted, sloppy and ineffective. Dave’s allowed to have his opinion, I guess, but he keeps showing his bias, I think.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Dave Meltzer is apparently calling the eight-man one of the best Bucks matches ever and FTR’s best match ever, haha.


When meltzer showed his bias for njpw he could get away with it because njpw does constantly deliver good matches and is mostly a sensible booked promotion but he is looking dumb with his bias for aew and excusing a lot of the dumb stuff they do.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> I can’t wait. The thread is going to be amazing next week when Marko hits a destroyer on Kenny.


Do you really enjoy having your company’s main event athletes be made to look foolish..?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It’ll be interesting to see what happens with the ratings. That’s an obvious loser, while Mox vs. Cage would normally gain. Can you think of two more polar opposite matches to advertise, by the way, haha?


Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker
The New Day vs. Chad Gable, Jinder Mahal & Hornswoggle

It’s just so fucking weird.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

I watched it

When did AEW buy the rights to Halloween Havoc?


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

the Young bucks need to win some matches. You can’t say you’re one of the best teams with a 9-8 record (or something).


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> Do you really enjoy having your company’s main event athletes be made to look foolish..?


I enjoy chaos and AEW making you dudes cry is enjoyable.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I thought tazz presenting cage with his old title was cool but the hype around it supposedly sending shockwaves through wrestling made it feel like a anti climatic moment and seriously did cage no favours, if they had just said tazz has a big announcement on fyter fest night 2 that will have a big impact on the cage moxley match then it would have been ok and still been able to build hype for the announcement but everyone came out of it looking bad when it could have easily been avoided but that's aew's booking at the moment for ya...


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior (Oct 28, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Most wrestling fans aren't watching. There you go. Some people are desperate for something wrestling-related to sink their teeth into, and AEW is the most accessible product outside WWE. Don't tell people what to do on their vacation. Some people live for adrenaline, some like to lie around, some like to think and discuss shit. Stop policing people's hobbies -- it's not up to you.


Knowing you the Wood, I'm surprised you're not out pulling all the women on your vacation. You stud you.

Thought it was a better show than last week. Opening tag, the 8 man tag and Jericho/Cassidy matches were all enjoyable.

Archer should be squashing the likes of Joey Janela. Ruins his image a bit for me.

Also interested to see what they do with Cages new belt after the Moxley match.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> I enjoy chaos and AEW making you dudes cry is enjoyable.


So edgy, dude. What a guy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

.... what is Ricochet’s push like these days? Whatever it was.... gonna be gone now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281300079824044034


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

people who don't like AEW continuing to watch and still complaining about it.

talk about predicability, huh?

thought it was a fun show for the most part. Nyla is cringe worthy though at this point to me


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... what is Ricochet’s push like these days? Whatever it was.... gonna be gone now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281300079824044034


It cant get any worse for the guy. I'm sure his inner Prince Puma regretting going to WWE now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> It cant get any worse for the guy. I'm sure his inner Prince Puma regretting going to WWE now.


I miss Prince Puma


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

My Review

*Omega/Page vs Private Party*

I'm shocked they put this first, I thought this was going to main event replacing Mox/Cage. But anyway, Good match. But I am the only one that feels like the finishes of Page/Omega matches are predictable and underwhelming? They do their finish and that's it.

*Archer vs Janella*

Why do they keep trying to make Janella look good? He sucks. He must have pictures of TK. The guy cannot even throw a punch. All it did was make Archer look like shit.

*Tazz promo*

FTW title. OK. Are they reading these boards? lol

*FTR/Bucks vs Lucha Bros/B-B*

Good stuff! That Canadian Destroyer Dive was unreal. 

*Dark Order/Cabana vs SCU*

Loved it. Liked that there was some storyline mixed with a match. Sadly we don't see that often enough on Dynamite.

*Orange Cassidy vs Jericho*

(I really miss Sami singing over Jericho's theme song  )

Great match. Alright kid, you've got something. Now leave your Best Friends.



The Wood said:


> It’ll be interesting to see what happens with the ratings. That’s an obvious loser, while Mox vs. Cage would normally gain. Can you think of two more polar opposite matches to advertise, by the way, haha?
> 
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker
> ...


After two big ratings losses implicating Jericho, best friends and OC, it does seem mindboggling that they would main event. They must really believe in OC. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> (I really miss Sami singing over Jericho's theme song  )


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


Chris seems so happy, bro. 😌


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah... come back Sammy 😭


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Dax had a great point regarding the ratings. Essentially saying don't bury one company over the other because he loved both the hart foundation and nwo.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... what is Ricochet’s push like these days? Whatever it was.... gonna be gone now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281300079824044034


Stupid stuff like this is why I can't get into wrestling these days. While it does look cool, it makes it hard to get into a match when you see moves like this where everybody is making it way too obvious that it's all planned. Not to mention this was incrediblely stupid thing to do for both wrestlers involved.

The fact that guys actually sat there and came up with this and agreed to do it should make anybody worried about them trying to top it. Save something like that for a WM type of event. Not some crap throwaway PPV.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Amazing the most level headed guy in here is named @NXT Only. I find that ironic.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Private Party v Omega/Page -It was Ok but predictable winners at a well guessed 15 mins odd, Page has huge potential, again tried to `get` Omega who for me did the least in this match, I can only think the people who think he is great also believe Dragonforce to be the greatest Metal band

Lance v Joey - Really enjoyable match! Although I mean that in a bad way, Janela should have been squashed 3 mins max, now were supposed to take Test-Lite as a contender to anything? Please let Jake retire, poor sweaty old bloke, panting like a good one everytime he has to walk anywhere.

Taz segment - He cant talk great, was not surprised with this segment and knew what was under the towel from the off, give Cage the AEW title see if the guy with the Dumber and Dumber haircut can win it back and be interesting

Nyla segment - Went for a Sandwich

8 man tag - Best match on the card obviously and leads nicely for all teams to go somewhere

Pork Order v SCU - Mr Brodie Strangebottom and his Minions, so were pushing Janela, Colt Cabana, Marko Stunt and Pockets?

Chris Jericho v Pockets - Insult to Wrestling, , keep the fan boys happy and lose a few more fans and viewers each week,theyve got Scarlett Bourdeaux on the other channel also

Really Halloween Havoc bad for me, yes I will still watch just as I watched all of WCW even in the times it was dire or doing well and not getting the breaks it deserved. AEW has some likeable things and some very very not likeable things, for all its at times brilliance its incredibly frustrating, unless something happens a few people will be getting off the bus as they are not enjoying the bumpy ride.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

this was a good show, not the best but still good. You could tell when they threw these two nights together they were hanging alot on moxley and cage to carry night two, which unfortunately we didn't get. I really enjoyed all the tag matches on the night.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Also I don't get the Brodie Lee hate - dude is a very, very solid big man and has improved his physique tremendously to look the part as well.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCeJ-oSgc3p/
 Dark Anna Jay. Coming soon

On the latest Major Figure Wrestling Podcast, they were talking about independent bookings and Brian seemed to be hinting that Matt is going to sign. He kept saying "Only if TK lets you, you'll need to check with TK" when talking about bookings. Probably the worst kept secret but interesting nevertheless.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Masked Avenger said:


> Amazing the most level headed guy in here is named @NXT Only. I find that ironic.


Appreciate it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I thought it was a decent show for the most part this week.

Opener was alright, glad to see Kenny and Page retain because their title loss needs to be on a big show and meaningful. Private Party have potential. I think Page's main event push needs to start soon, he's great.

Archer vs. Janela pissed me off simply because Archer should have destroyed him. It's my main problem with AEW, this need for constant parity in the ring. Archer is a great monster, but when you have this tiny jobber-looking guy getting near falls on him, it's just... wrong. This match also lost 90,000 viewers which says it all really.

And I agree with the poster above, I LOVE Jake but he looked exhausted just standing there. He doesn't look well - maybe it was the heat? If he is struggling with such a minor role, maybe it's time he went off TV, as much as I love the involvement of legends.

As an old ECW fan, I knew it'd be the FTW belt. I don't really understand the purpose of it to be honest - Cage's title match is only delayed by one week. And the company does not need a third singles title, so hopefully it's more symbolic, a la the Million Dollar Title. But like last week, Taz cuts a great promo as he has done since his days in ECW. This segment bumped the ratings and I think AEW needs to do more in-ring promos and backstage segments.

The eight man tag match was really awesome and made the show for me. One of the best AEW matches of 2020. See, I find some AEW matches needlessly spotty but matches like this are perfectly spotty because it makes sense. Some of the spots in this match were incredible and it flowed so well. Having the Lucha Bros back is great - these are such smooth workers and I'd love to see them get the belts at some point. Now when can they get Pac back? As a side note, I still think Butcher & Blade are a really good, perhaps underrated team. AEW's tag division is very deep and it is definitely one of the company's strong points.

Nyla Rose kind of sucks and so does AEW's women's division. I wouldn't be opposed to it disappearing altogether (not happening in the modern world though) if they can't get some talent. Awesome Kong is the one who would do the Rose thing better. Shida is good but she's just one woman really and the only interesting character in the division is injured (Britt).

Nyla's manager = Vickie Guerrero?

SCU vs. Dark Order didn't interest me that much as I can't really get into Cabana. For me he should be a JTTS on the secondary show, not in a main angle. Brodie Lee is good, SCU can obviously go but kind of boring and played out at this point. In terms of how the Cabana thing is being booked, it's actually pretty good - babyface down on his luck getting brainwashed. But I wish it was with someone more compelling, Cabana is goofy and it's hard to see that changing.

I just don't understand where this Dark Order angle is going, the entire faction except Brodie is totally expendable. It'd work better if it had recognisable wrestlers. For me, the whole lot of them could disappear with Brodie moving into a different role and the product would benefit, not suffer from it IMO.

Jericho vs. Cassidy was a very good match, about as good as it could have been. Jericho has gotten kind of flabby and yet remains one of the most compelling workers around - because of his ring psychology.

With that said, I just don't like Cassidy's act so I guess I'm not in with the 'crowd'. I preferred him in the semi-management role with Best Friends. The part where - in an intense moment of the match - he lightly kicked Jericho's shins a couple of times before superkicking him, annoyed me massively. Any progress he was making towards being a serious contender was suddenly undone as he reverted to type. I mean the counter argument is that he's popular so it doesn't matter what I think - and yet look at the ratings, his internet/live crowd popularity doesn't seem to translate to ratings.

So I've pointed out some negatives but the show was good match-wise. The eight man tag was awesome, the main event was really good despite my gripe with OC being in there.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> Also I don't get the Brodie Lee hate - dude is a very, very solid big man and has improved his physique tremendously to look the part as well.


Has more to do with being in a dead gimmick than anything else. He's out there with a group that was struggling by the time he got to it and hasn't really gotten any better since he became the leader. The group still looks like a joke, Brodie feels out of place, etc.

The one thing that's been mostly praised of his AEW run so far was the Moxley match, and that was in spite of Dark Order. Practically no one cared about the match going into it, but they ended up having a great match because they just had a fun, physical match. So I think people can see how good he can be, but all this gimmick does is expose his weaknesses while hiding his strengths.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

*Cornette's thoughts:*

- Surprised the librarians are still hired by AEW. Says nobody gives a fuck about them and that they better realise they're only getting paid because Tony Khan is a sucker who took others word on who they should hire.

- Brings up a good point that's been brought up here. Why are top guys in the crowd? Makes them look like every other guy.

- Says that Page and Omega look bad and need new ring jackets. Brian Last and Cornette bring up that Private Party look like "Betty Page was a centre for the Lakers" which of course means they look out of place.

- Critical of the referee, doesn't know who the faces or the heels are, says none of these matches make sense, says it's predictable and awkward, Private Party are green, says Marq Quen has potential but needs development program like OVW. Ends it by saying "I don't know what the fuck they were doing". Brian Last says he hated it, the match was sloppy, Private Party are worse and worse every time he sees them.

- They say nobody sees anything in Joey Janela and don't understand why he's on TV. Match was too long for a glorified squash. "Archer is deader than four o'clock" and he shouts Lance out and says he made a big career mistake. Brings up the AMAZING point that they've booked Archer against every goofball and he's never beaten any of them in quick fashion. "Why is everything funny?". Cornette says whoever is agenting the match has no idea, that Archer shouldn't be competitive with Janela, says Janela doesn't know how to work and that he hits like a girl and he feels bad that Archer has to sell for him. "It's rotten" says Cornette. They don't understand why Jake is distracting the referee when he can see that Kiss and Janela are beating up his guy.

Brings up the good point that the babyfaces are cheating to beat the heel and are beating the shit out of Lance Archer. Says that Archer having to do all this to beat Janela means that he will have to pretty much shoot Cody or Moxley to ever beat them. Brian Last asks if anyone has been booked worse than Archer in AEW to which Cornette replies no. Cornette says it's booking done by marks who have no idea what they're doing. Says they have no understanding of what the situation is and says the guys go along with it because they're making a lot of money.

- He liked the promo between Brian Cage and Taz, says it was a good promo but he doesn't understand why Taz is giving Cage the belt this week when he's meant to win the big one next week. Cornette says if they wanted to do it properly Moxley would barely win next week and then due to this Taz should award Cage the belt and proclaim him the real World Champion. Brian Last tries to make sense of it but Cornette says it still doesn't make sense. They put over the duo of Brian Cage and Taz but say that Brian Cage Vs Darby Allin is not the way to go. 

- They say the Darby Allin vignette makes no sense because how could he not be cleared to wrestle if he's jumping off shit like an idiot. Says they make Darby Allin seem like a goof.

- Brian Last and Cornette love FTR but saying the booking has been absolutely horrible for them since they debuted in AEW. He says the 8 man tag made no sense, says he loves FTR and that they know being in AEW is a sad state of affairs. Says AEW is a "goof mark promotion" that doesn't even understand the rules of a tag match let alone how to put one together. Says the destroyer spot was the stupidest thing he'd ever seen. "Their best tag teams in the world get beat by a middle card tag team and a couple Mexicans. In two months they've taken FTR from being a red hot team to another team on the roster and not even a good one. Congratulations you amateur fucks. I couldn't bury more guys than they have if I was trying"

"I'm getting tired of this. We have stuff to do"

- They say Nyla Rose's debut match came 9 months too late. If this had been Nyla's debut it'd have been great. Brian Last says AEW doesn't know how to book a women's division. They don't get why Nyla Rose wants a manager when she's one of the few women on the roster who can actually talk. They are predicting that it might be Vickie Guerrero but again say it makes no sense because she can talk. They said they should've had 4-5 of these matches before Nyla had a competitive match with anyone. They don't understand why Shida is ringside sitting in the crowd looking like she just rolled out of bed and put a night shirt on. 

- "Who told Brodie Lee he should ever fucking talk?"

- They talk about the six man tag saying Cabana looks like a serious athlete. Cornette says "They're making this shit up" when it comes to tag team matches and that he doesn't know what the fuck is going on. He says Brodie Lee is the most boring wrestler in the world, says nobody gives a fuck about The Dark Order and that they should give up on it. They mock The Bucks for coming up with this.

- Hated the Big Swole segments. They bring up a phenomenal point of why was Big Swole suspended for kidnapping but Butcher and Blade stealing a car is fine.

- Main event time. Cornette says he hopes someone shows Vince McMahon this match because he would laugh at it and use it as a way to prevent people from leaving WWE. "If Vince McMahon saw this he would have one or two feelings. He would either feel sorry for Chris Jericho or he would laugh his fucking balls off". 

Cornette brings up the point many of you do here about Cassidy being able to work when he tries and is bewildered by it all. Says that it makes no sense that Orange Cassidy would start the biggest match of his career with his hands in his pockets. "Who would ever do that? Why would anyone ever act like this moronic imbecile acts? They've never explained it. It's just a goof act. Nobody would ever really act like this or do this if they were in a fight therefore this is a Saturday Night Live sketch. I cannot review this as a wresting match"

"Basically what they did was take 25 minutes of TV time because a billionaire has decided he wants to tell grown adult men what to do so he has decided to book an average sized white male with sneakers and jeans with one of the biggest wrestling stars in the past 20 years". Cornette is burying this and it's glorious. Cornette says he can tell JR hated this, the match looked like a sick child having their match for a make a wish and that everyone knows Cassidy is a phoney goof. 

Buries the shin kicks mid match, says Jericho doesn't care about his legacy in wrestling, says Jericho is now buried because OC got three near falls on him and that Jericho can never be competitive with any main event guys ever again. Cornette says this is a complete waste of Chris Jericho trying to get someone over and that Jericho is just trying to show that he can get anyone over no matter how worthless they are. 

"Fuck you Orange Cassidy you Chikara drop out pyjama wearing fuck"."It was embarrassing and bullshit. Fuck all of you". His DVR stopped because they weren't good enough to even hit their time cue and went over 10:00. He says he never been so embarrassed in his life and tears up his notes.​


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cornette on the money again. The one thing I disagree with him on is that he said Orange Cassidy's selling is fine if they brought him in as an underneath guy who half-way took it seriously. Nah, can't see it. But yeah, would love to see someone try and explain what he is actually wrong about. People will say that the tag matches were awesome, but is he wrong about there being no rules and it not making sense and being horrible booking that helps no one? 

I did like it when he called Brodie Lee a black hole of charisma too. I used to really like Brodie, but he's been exposed to fuck since signing with AEW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Of course Cornette can’t bring himself to say that Cody is a piece of shit for how Archer has been booked. Imagine how Cornette would act if that were HHH.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Cornette on the money again. The one thing I disagree with him on is that he said Orange Cassidy's selling is fine if they brought him in as an underneath guy who half-way took it seriously. Nah, can't see it.


Didn't you get the memo? Allegedly we all get our opinions from Cornette and never disagree with him.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is Cornette the spokesperson for what is “good” or not?

Also somehow, someway this company thrives and has fans excited yet they’re doing so much wrong.

I’m confused. I’m gonna go coffin drop into a pile of foam(which is safe btw)


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

It seemed like Jim Ross liked the Cassidy Jericho match....


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT Only said:


> Why is Cornette the spokesperson for what is “good” or not?
> 
> Also somehow, someway this company thrives and has fans excited yet they’re doing so much wrong.
> 
> I’m confused. I’m gonna go coffin drop into a pile of foam(which is safe btw)


An expert in the business who has excelled in almost every sort of role you can imagine, both in front of and behind the camera. A wrestling genius. Yes, why would anyone value his opinion? Especially when it pans out to be correct...



JBLGOAT said:


> It seemed like Jim Ross liked the Cassidy Jericho match....


JR gives off tells.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Wait I thought Cornette gave up on AEW and stopped watching. Does he say things just to get his fans aroused?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Wait I thought Cornette gave up on AEW and stopped watching. Does he say things just to get his fans aroused?


cornette = meltzer / meltzer = cornette

same energy / same goal


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> cornette = meltzer / meltzer = cornette
> 
> same energy / same goal


Sounds about right. And people eat it up 










Get that bag Cornette.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Sounds about right. And people eat it up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, their fans on both sides are like






that is why the only opinion i listen to on what i like.... is my own 

’those who can’t DO, teach’ - and those who can’t even teach, critique 

that’s like 2 f’kn steps removed from ‘DO’  - useless


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> An expert in the business who has excelled in almost every sort of role you can imagine, both in front of and behind the camera. A wrestling genius. Yes, why would anyone value his opinion? Especially when it pans out to be correct...
> 
> 
> 
> JR gives off tells.


Genius? Lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I don’t listen to anyone except Chip and Cattle


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Kenny has the most wins 25 and 8 losses and ppl moan about him not being in the title scene , he doesn't need to be with stats like that, p,us The elite are 9 and 0 in there defense 

Fave match of the night by far .

Peace.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cattle is the man when it comes to all things AEW 

Hope ya job is going well mate @LifeInCattleClass 

Carter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> Cattle is the man when it comes to all things AEW
> 
> Hope ya job is going well mate @LifeInCattleClass
> 
> Carter.


lol - superfanning it up mate


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - superfanning it up mate


Nice one mate😉👍


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW_19 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCeJ-oSgc3p/
> Dark Anna Jay. Coming soon


Really looking forward to seeing what they have planned with her and Dark Order. The fact that Anna Jay is involved makes me a little more interested in the stable.

Big aesthetic boost.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

optikk sucks said:


> Wait I thought Cornette gave up on AEW and stopped watching. Does he say things just to get his fans aroused?


His fans willed him to come back. It also probably gets him a bit of foot traffic as a gimmick for his show. It probably accounts for a chunk of AEW’s audience, to be honest. You should be grateful. 




LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, their fans on both sides are like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, people who watch AEW be like (insert unimaginative gif here). It’s a bit rich you say you trust your own opinion and then follow that with a borrowed adage. You don’t think anyone else trusts theirs? That also tend to back theirs up. 



NXT Only said:


> Genius? Lol


Absolutely. Easily the smartest guy out there talking on wrestling. Do you disagree? I don’t think his genius is disputed by anyone of repute, so this will be fun. 



NXT Only said:


> I don’t listen to anyone except Chip and Cattle


At least you’re getting some Chip, but this narrow-mindedness does explain a lot.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Why is Cornette the spokesperson for what is “good” or not?


I don't really see it that way but as The Wood has pointed out the best way to describe him is a professional wrestling genius. He's been in and around wrestling on a pretty much full time basis (Only slowing down this past decade or so) since he was a teenager so he's been passionate about wrestling for 40+ years at this point and has been involved at every level with almost every major company (All but AEW which he was approached to get involved with)

His opinion is valuable.



optikk sucks said:


> Wait I thought Cornette gave up on AEW and stopped watching. Does he say things just to get his fans aroused?


He kept receiving E-Mails asking him to review AEW again and Brian Last told him that the AEW rants are a big hit on YouTube so he's doing them again.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> Why is Cornette the spokesperson for what is “good” or not?
> 
> Also somehow, someway this company thrives and has fans excited yet they’re doing so much wrong.
> 
> I’m confused. I’m gonna go coffin drop into a pile of foam(which is safe btw)


The other option is Meltzer and he's proving to be wrong way more often than Cornette has been lately


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> The other option is Meltzer and he's proving to be wrong way more often than Cornette has been lately


How about neither? Anyone who leans to far in one direction isn’t someone you should listen to.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*My favorite show of the year , I had my Five fave AEW wrestlers on , Brian Cage, Pentagon Jr, Kenny Omega Fenix and Hangman page, Cody wasn't on with him in wrestling terms FTW STANDS FOR WHAT?? FUCK THE WORLD 
Great show the fourway match was fucking off the charts again nicks some wrestler who can do what fenix does the bucks are growing on me ,like Hangman hasand cody,@LifeInCattleClass what do u think of thecage, FTW title I remember as a kid a guy for tazz size he was a suplex machine, did he injure himself shoot wise in wf, as his match with Kurt angle was good but I'm sure he got injured

Anyone know??!

Peace @LifeInCattleClass my homie who's a AEW fan like me but knows way more about content as I've been selling. My flat and bought a another one so I've missed one or two eps

Peace.*


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Absolutely. Easily the smartest guy out there talking on wrestling. Do you disagree? I don’t think his genius is disputed by anyone of repute, so this will be fun.


I think his opinion is too rooted in what his vision of what wrestling should be. Its like when an old timer talks about his sport was back in his day. Times change, things evolve. 

Its why I dont really listen to anyone who's too rooted in any business because their perspectives are narrow. 

I'm an analyst career wise so I keep my opinion out of things, Cornette and Meltzer are too opinion heavy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> I think his opinion is too rooted in what his vision of what wrestling should be. Its like when an old timer talks about his sport was back in his day. Times change, things evolve.
> 
> Its why I dont really listen to anyone who's too rooted in any business because their perspectives are narrow.
> 
> I'm an analyst career wise so I keep my opinion out of things, Cornette and Meltzer are too opinion heavy.


But in the same way, there are others who are too "opinion heavy" that their new stuff that does not have the business history of actually working and drawing money works. Things evolve over time, but not always for the best. There are many evolutionary dead ends in real life, just like in media. Any smart business owner is going to be willing to try new things but when they do not work, stop doing them. The fact that AEW still has Jelly, Marko, et al on their main program shows there is a bit of an echo chamber to me. Going forward if OC is still in main programs, that does too.

Cornette even said that OC is an athletic guy who could be a solid underneath guy if he stopped acting like a goof and bulked up a bit.

But the bottom line is, no one is going to take goofy people who look like average or below average audience members seriously in matches.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Best match of the night the four man tag matches JR saying blade looks. Like the gimp off. Pulp fiction 😆😆😆😆😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣💥🤣


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> *My favorite show of the year , I had my Five fave AEW wrestlers on , Brian Cage, Pentagon Jr, Kenny Omega Fenix and Hangman page, Cody wasn't on with him in wrestling terms FTW STANDS FOR WHAT?? FUCK THE WORLD
> Great show the fourway match was fucking off the charts again nicks some wrestler who can do what fenix does the bucks are growing on me ,like Hangman hasand cody,@LifeInCattleClass what do u think of thecage, FTW title I remember as a kid a guy for tazz size he was a suplex machine, did he injure himself shoot wise in wf, as his match with Kurt angle was good but I'm sure he got injured
> 
> Anyone know??!
> ...


dude, i’m liking cage with Taz - i didn’t see the original FTW run in ECW - we didn’t get that shit in Africa 

but i’m interested to see what happens with it here

i loved Cage in Lucha Underground

can’t wait for Lucha bros / FTR and the title match this week

i kinda hope Cage wins actually - Mox needs to chase again


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

What a match the fourman tag match was best of the year for me

Peace @LifeInCattleClass 

Did u enjoy it mate? Hope ur ok mate n ur family too


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

If cage wins I'll mark out u know he's my favorite wrestler

Have u time to join pwa .. have a look it's cool,asf


Peace


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> What a match the fourman tag match was best of the year for me
> 
> Peace @LifeInCattleClass
> 
> Did u enjoy it mate? Hope ur ok mate n ur family too


i loved the fourman - it was glorious car crash wrestling - my favourite 

still stuck in London, waiting for the South African borders to open - but we’re good mate, real good

hope the same there!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i loved the fourman - it was glorious car crash wrestling - my favourite
> 
> still stuck in London, waiting for the South African borders to open - but we’re good mate, real good
> 
> hope the same there!


Aye it's been shit having to stay in, but I hope u get home and your job is doing well, I can't work due to having a feeble issues with my health, it's my birthday Friday 36 but I look younger thank god, got all my hair still thank god


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My Hugo,says hi, he's asleep ,,my best mate, man I would of went cray cray if he wasn't with me, my ex can fuck off 13 years down the drain, now I had a date but it went down hill she couldn't understand my geordie accent, oh well , plenty more ladies about

Take care mate I'm gonna rewatcH thenfour man tag match itnwas great

Peace.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> Aye it's been shit having to stay in, but I hope u get home and your job is doing well, I can't work due to having a feeble issues with my health, it's my birthday Friday 36 but I look younger thank god, got all my hair still thank god
> View attachment 88769


dude, happy B-day / it was mine on thursday the 9th - turned 41

i won’t post a pic cause i don’t have all my hair 

but at least i could go to a nice restaurant with the wife and have a pint 

job is solid - they’ve decided to make the whole company ’work-from-home’ permanent, which is a blessing - so, I can continue from anywhere

global pandemic is also surging bitcoin (which is the trading platforms i’m working with now) - so, we’re doing wierdly good mate

hope your health gets sorted - look after yourself mate - no stress!

For me no complaints, only blessed - just miss my folks and the South African sunshine and sea

ps> your dog is BOSS


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> My Hugo,says hi, he's asleep ,,my best mate, man I would of went cray cray if he wasn't with me, my ex can fuck off 13 years down the drain, now I had a date but it went down hill she couldn't understand my geordie accent, oh well , plenty more ladies about
> 
> Take care mate I'm gonna rewatcH thenfour man tag match itnwas great
> 
> Peace.


lol - roll her a fattie and the accent won’t matter ;P


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Good man, hope u keep it up, I can't work. I'm ahead chef in the best restaurant cafe 21 


I'll catch up with u this week, my aunty is in the same type of job she works from home

fellow cancerian

Think that's how we get on aswehave the same traits ahah

Peace my friend, cattle your a good bloke and take this opportunity to better yourself mate as jobs in the conservatives.


Peace.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I got some lovely orange crush and a tiny gram 1.1 ofwhite widow asi have. Just bought a new flat and sold my other made a little profit for my nest egg haha


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> Good man, hope u keep it up, I can't work. I'm ahead chef in the best restaurant cafe 21
> 
> 
> I'll catch up with u this week, my aunty is in the same type of job she works from home
> ...


peace dude

(you gotta share some recipes with me mate - would love to learn from a real chef - mad respect for that job 👌 )


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> peace dude
> 
> (you gotta share some recipes with me mate - would love to learn from a real chef - mad respect for that job 👌 )



Thanks mate I've done it since i was 16as i went to college anfpd now I run the college class for my work extra money helps,man one day we should meet up and go for a pint and have a bit craic, if any wrestling shows come on,we should go ,be sweet to meet you as you like everything I like.

Peace.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> Thanks mate I've done it since i was 16as i went to college anfpd now I run the college class for my work extra money helps,man one day we should meet up and go for a pint and have a bit craic, if any wrestling shows come on,we should go ,be sweet to meet you as you like everything I like.
> 
> Peace.


mate, pandemic willing - you’re on

especially if AEW makes it out here - we’ll force @optikk sucks to come along with us


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Take care and I'll catch up with us tomorrow if ur not busy, I'm stoned asf haha

Defo the more the merrier haha

We will keep in touch ok, so when its good to go

Night mate.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> Take care and I'll catch up with us tomorrow if ur not busy, I'm stoned asf haha
> 
> Defo the more the merrier haha
> 
> ...


cheers bud 👌


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Night mate. Stay safe and Keep grinding with your job mate 

Peace.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT Only said:


> How about neither? Anyone who leans to far in one direction isn’t someone you should listen to.


Going down the middle doesn't always work out. Some things are right and some things are wrong. If someone tells you to stick a fork in an electric socket, and someone screams "DON'T FUCKING DO THAT, ARE YOU CRAZY?!?", who are you going to listen to? What's crazy is that Cornette is the guy yelling and making sense, but even when people see the idiots stick the fork in and get fried, they still say "Hmm, I don't think you should trust his opinion." 



NXT Only said:


> I think his opinion is too rooted in what his vision of what wrestling should be. Its like when an old timer talks about his sport was back in his day. Times change, things evolve.
> 
> Its why I dont really listen to anyone who's too rooted in any business because their perspectives are narrow.
> 
> I'm an analyst career wise so I keep my opinion out of things, Cornette and Meltzer are too opinion heavy.


Yes, he has a vision of what wrestling should be. Logical. Effective. Successful. "Evolve" is the most overused word when it comes to modern wrestling. What has "evolved" about it? I will give one example that I can possibly pass -- the WWE has cleaned up the business quite a lot as far as drugs and substance abuse is concerned. Not completely, and it's not even really their responsibility to govern that -- but wrestling is a lot "cleaner" now. 

The whole point of evolution is to adapt or die. AEW can barely keep half its live viewers watching. Wrestling has been dying slowly since 2001. This is the least popular its EVER been. This is the least effective it's ever been. People say the word "evolve," but it completely rejects the reality of wrestling's health.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I appreciate the photo of the doggo @Carter84


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, and sorry to hear about your health, Carter84. You doggo should have gone over Pharaoh in the Doggy Battle Royal. Nepotism running wild.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Thanks for the kind posts guys,I really appreciate them.

Hope your both doing good during the corona virus 

He's fast af my Hugo wouldwin , nepotism at its finest @The Wood 

Peace guys.*


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> But in the same way, there are others who are too "opinion heavy" that their new stuff that does not have the business history of actually working and drawing money works. Things evolve over time, but not always for the best. There are many evolutionary dead ends in real life, just like in media. Any smart business owner is going to be willing to try new things but when they do not work, stop doing them. The fact that AEW still has Jelly, Marko, et al on their main program shows there is a bit of an echo chamber to me. Going forward if OC is still in main programs, that does too.
> 
> Cornette even said that OC is an athletic guy who could be a solid underneath guy if he stopped acting like a goof and bulked up a bit.
> 
> But the bottom line is, no one is going to take goofy people who look like average or below average audience members seriously in matches.


Why can’t he act like a goof?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Why can’t he act like a goof?


He certainly does act like a goof, and we saw the ratings results from that.

If you want a show with some goofs jumping around and throwing pancakes around, WWE already exists. Why create a new company that is supposed to be an alternative and then just do the same goody stuff just with smaller guys?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> He certainly does act like a goof, and we saw the ratings results from that.
> 
> If you want a show with some goofs jumping around and throwing pancakes around, WWE already exists. Why create a new company that is supposed to be an alternative and then just do the same goody stuff just with smaller guys?


He went up against a champion vs champion match that was commercial free. Cassidy is over.


----------

